# Hi just moved from 1st Tri :) due in march 2012..anyone else?



## collette86

Hi All,

Just moved from 1st trimester :) so im hoping the tiredness will go and the sickness!! although im still sick in the mornings lol! 

Here's a pic of my 14 week bump! x

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/005.jpg


----------



## LadyAce14

Hi! Me too! Looks like we have the same due date. :)
I've been stalking over here for a few weeks already though because I haven't had a lot of "typical" 1st Tri worries. Welcome! To you and me. :)


----------



## LadyAce14

Oh and I wish I had a 14 week bump! How cute! 
I only have 14 week chub. Lol.


----------



## epump

Me! I've just been reading more over here in the last week or so! I will be 13 weeks tomorrow and due March 31st :)


----------



## collette86

oh wow :) how amazing! the same day :) and wow 9 years TTC, did you fall naturally?

Lol do you think mines bump or chub?? lol ive booked a gender scan for 16 weeks :) im so excited! 

hows your pregnancy been? 

Hi epump :) hows your pregnancy been? 
xx


----------



## Mandy82

me me me :) also booked babybond gender scan for 9th oct, so can't wait! The ladies on here are all in agreement that it's a boy ;) and welcome to all of us :)


----------



## neicy2011

Also due in March...March 10th ...welcome to the 2nd trimester


----------



## born2bamum

I'm due 23rd march so 14 wks today. I'm still so sick. i can't wait for that to stop!!! I'm 31 and from Essex but having my baby at a Kent hospital! 

I hope you and your march babies are well. x


----------



## LadyAce14

collette86 said:


> oh wow :) how amazing! the same day :) and wow 9 years TTC, did you fall naturally?
> 
> Lol do you think mines bump or chub?? lol ive booked a gender scan for 16 weeks :) im so excited!
> 
> hows your pregnancy been?
> 
> Hi epump :) hows your pregnancy been?
> xx

Yes, all natural. We were basically told after years of test, procedures, etc. that IVF was our only option. We just accepted our fate last year and decided we weren't meant to have a child. Then we got a surprise BFP in late July. I was 10 days late before I noticed. Lol.

Yes, it's definitely a bump. And a cute one. 
Truthfully I have a little firmness in my lower belly and my doc says baby has moved out of my pelvis but poor thing is competing with about 10 extra pounds I was already carrying. :)

I hate to say because you say you've been I'll and I bet you don't like hearing but ... So far I've had very few issues. No real morning sickness just very occasional nausea and tired which seems to be wearing off now. I hope you get to feeling all better soon!

Welcome to all the March mommies to be! How exciting!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm due March 19th. Welcome to Second Tri ladies! :flower:


----------



## 1stOne

Due March 20th. Hooray for March babies!!


----------



## Jaylynne

I'm due march 27 :).


----------



## collette86

LadyAce14 said:


> collette86 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow :) how amazing! the same day :) and wow 9 years TTC, did you fall naturally?
> 
> Lol do you think mines bump or chub?? lol ive booked a gender scan for 16 weeks :) im so excited!
> 
> hows your pregnancy been?
> 
> Hi epump :) hows your pregnancy been?
> xx
> 
> Yes, all natural. We were basically told after years of test, procedures, etc. that IVF was our only option. We just accepted our fate last year and decided we weren't meant to have a child. Then we got a surprise BFP in late July. I was 10 days late before I noticed. Lol.
> 
> Yes, it's definitely a bump. And a cute one.
> Truthfully I have a little firmness in my lower belly and my doc says baby has moved out of my pelvis but poor thing is competing with about 10 extra pounds I was already carrying. :)
> 
> I hate to say because you say you've been I'll and I bet you don't like hearing but ... So far I've had very few issues. No real morning sickness just very occasional nausea and tired which seems to be wearing off now. I hope you get to feeling all better soon!
> 
> Welcome to all the March mommies to be! How exciting!Click to expand...

Wow thats amazing congratulations on your little miracle :happydance: our is a littl fertility baby so most defo a miracle too :cloud9:

Lots of March momma's :happydance:where were you all in first tri?? lol i seem to have left friends behind lol! 

Mandy82- my scan is a day before yours! how exciting! 

Borntobeamum- Im still sick :wacko: its horrid! but all worth it! 

Spiffynoodles- your bump is exactly like mine so cute! :flower:

Anyone else got bumps yet? welcome the rest of you :happydance:

xx


----------



## redgoose

due mar 26th and yeah have a bump but it's my 2nd so i figured i would show sooner


----------



## epump

Hooray for March babies!

I feel like I am already showing - I started this pregnancy with 10 extra pounds (put on after my two previous miscarriages this year :(), so I feel like I am already popping!

I had all day nausea from 6-10 weeks, but since then I've been feeling a little better each day. Excited for 2nd Tri to hopefully feel more "normal" :)

Congrats to everyone! xoxo


----------



## mavsprtynpink

I am due March 5th. My MS went away somewhere between week 12-13. 
We hopefully will find out babies gender at our 19 week scan oct. 10th. I hope this little one is cooperative.
EVERYONE thinks I am having a boy. We just hope for a healthy baby. Dont get me wrong I would love a little boy. I have wanted a little boy for as long as I can remember, but well see what the scan shows.
I have a bump. I feel like its more fat than bump but most people say I look pregnant not fat. 
Congrats to all us MARCH ladies!!!!!


----------



## collette86

OOOOH PICTURES PLEASE :)

and welcome! lol


----------



## Xpecta

Welcome!! :) And Congrats to you all!! I'm due March 6th-8th ish...Sometime in there haha. Hope that you all have great pregnancies from here on in!!

Also, HUGE Congrats to LadyAce14 for getting pregnant after SOO Long!! God is Great! :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

congrats...im due march 4th......
going fast now


----------



## BeesKnees

I think I am having a little bump envy! :) 14+3 today. Due March 20th. Congratulations to you!!!! I'm not showing at all but only getting sicker. Wish I had a bump to "justify" all these trips to the restroom. I am hoping that one day soob I will just wake up to a bump and an appetite! Yay March babies!!!


----------



## bumpbear

I'm due March 25th so not officially in 2nd trimester until Sunday, but I've been loitering here for a couple of weeks now. Congrats to all my fellow March ladies - especially for those who have overcome huge obstacles to be here. Lets hope we all have a happy and healthy remainder of pregnancy. x

I have zero bump. Jut a lot of flab that I was carrying around before! I look like I ate all the pies. Looking forward to being able to compare bumps soon...


----------



## collette86

BeesKnees said:


> I think I am having a little bump envy! :) 14+3 today. Due March 20th. Congratulations to you!!!! I'm not showing at all but only getting sicker. Wish I had a bump to "justify" all these trips to the restroom. I am hoping that one day soob I will just wake up to a bump and an appetite! Yay March babies!!!

Iv got no appetite either and my sickness was getting worse the further along i am lol! fingers crossed for us both 

xx


----------



## AFwife77

Due at the end of March!!!


----------



## CanadaMom

me too!!! yay for March babies! my last ultrasound has me at 14 weeks today! i'm so jealous of your cute bump, mine really does just look like i'm getting fatter! :)


----------



## collette86

ladies need to post pics :)

Welcome everyone! 

xx


----------



## LJ Junior

Im due in March, too! I loitered around the First Trimester forum but never really felt I had much to add. Now that Im actually feeling pregnant and starting to get excited Im trying to involve myself a little more in the forums.

This is our first and were not planning on finding out the sex. I also dont have much of a bump to show yet, but the chub/flab has forced me out of most of my regular pants already! Congrats to all you other March mommies-to-be!


----------



## dukeblue1212

I'm due March 20th! I'm really liking this second semester so far, I just wish I had a real bump, not the fat bump I have. It will come in time though.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Collette! You're right, our bumps do look very similar (my pic was taken when I was 13+2). 

I'm having a private ultrasound tomorrow to hopefully determine the gender. :happydance: 
Are any of the rest of you doing early scans?


----------



## _Lexi_

I'm due march 19th :) found out the gender on Tuesday with my cvs results, I'm having a little boy :) had a horrendous pregnancy so far, haven't been able to enjoy it yet, the way my oh is being it's going to be awhile before I can. But, after a stressful few days of worrying about baby, for now I'm just happy he's healthy :) no bump as yet though, lost a stone due to hyperemesis, I want a little bump!!xx


----------



## Anna B

Congratulations and welcome :)

I'm due March 7th with a little girl :) x


----------



## collette86

wow lexi, you found out early! congrats on a boy :) ive still gotta wait 2 weeks! :( 

spiffynoodles-you will have to keep me updated tomoorow so i know what your bump is! is it your first baby? xx


----------



## MrsSaraKate

Me! I'm due March 29th =]


----------



## Laura85

Me, i'm due the 22nd March!!! Anyone else? xxxx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Sweet! I'm due on March 25th. :D


----------



## Laura85

My bump pic....... :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2090.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CazM 2011

Another march baby due here, 20th so I'm now 14+3 for another 30 minutes anyway!! So glad to be in second trimester properly as I've been looking as I didn't feel like I belonged in first trimester. I've got nausea still have done since 6 weeks, can't wait to get a proper bump that's not just bloat/fat, didn't help being scared by doctors because of not being slim enough for pregnancy apparently but that's a whole other thread!! Hope everyone is feeling well and has a good weekend xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Collette, this is my first. I'm so excited! 
I just noticed that you lost a twin a while back. So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Tiffanah07

Me too :) I'm 14w3d. My little peanuts due date is March 20th. We find out gender Oct 18th! So ready to know :)


----------



## BeesKnees

collette86 said:


> ladies need to post pics :)
> 
> Welcome everyone!
> 
> xx

If I posted a picture of my belly all you would see is my FOOD BABY. :haha:


----------



## baskinps

Welcome to the second trimester :) You will love it! I am also due in March, on the 12th.


----------



## collette86

Spiffynoodles said:


> Collette, this is my first. I'm so excited!
> I just noticed that you lost a twin a while back. So sorry for your loss. :hugs:

aww thanks spiffynoodles, yeah we had feritlity treatment and origionally fell with non-identical twins, unfortunately i started bleeding at 9+4 and had an emergecy scan, one's heart had stopped :nope: but this little one is very lucky and fighting fit! 

it was the weirdest feeling mourning the loss of one on the scan screen but watching this one jumpin around lol! 

Laura85- wow your bump is massive :happydance: i like having a little bump now so peopl can stop looking at mew like im fat lol!

Seems like tere i more March momma's on here than in first Tri! im due on the 24th so we are all pretty close on the dates so exciting :happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi ladies..... I'm due 24th :) all ms is gone :) I'm expecting twins, I'm gonna av that 4d scan at bout 16-17weeks to find oyt sex cannot wait..... u do have kinda bump wen i lay dwn my yterus pops up, sooo many of us 14weeks today xxxx


----------



## Mummy Bean

me due March 26th. 

How early do you rekon you can tell for sure what the gender is, as my 20 weeks scan seems miles off...and was thinking might get another private one. 

Go March babies =)


----------



## Siuan

Hello! 

I'm due on 27th March, turn 14 weeks on Tuesday :)


----------



## katben

Hey everyone,

I'm due in march too...the 21st :) haven't got a bump yet...although I had a dream last nite that I did have a little one so was a little disappointed when woke up and didn't!!


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi all, remember me collette? 
Here's my 14+3. when naked it doesn't look like a bump at all! I'm due 21st March xx

https://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt262/beadyeyes_photo/5cb6bce1.jpg


----------



## collette86

Hi beadyeyes! How are you? Wow your bump is so cute :) how has your pregnancy been? Can u believe we are in 2nd tri already :) it's gone so fast! 

I've got a gender scan at 16 weeks that's private! They say that 16 weeks is the earliest time to defo tell! I couldn't wait xx


----------



## mrslj

Hi ladies I'm 14 weeks today, due 24th March so happy to be in 2nd tri and over morning sickness lol
lovin the bump pics I'm mostly feeling like a chub at the moment wish my bump would pop!!


----------



## Gia7777

Hi everyone! Im due in March as well, the 28th!


----------



## philliha

Hi ladies! I'm due March 18 and just found out we're team blue! So excited to start buying stuff now that we know it's a boy!


----------



## mavsprtynpink

I will be taking a bump picture tomorrow for my pregnancy calendar since it is the last day of week 16. So I will post that pic. I cant wait for my scan 2 weeks from monday!!!!


----------



## beadyeyes

It's been ok Collette! :) we're not going to find out - waiting til it's born. Want my oh to tell me! :) xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We're Team Pink!!!!!!!!!!

:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## TheNewWife

I'm due March 29th, so 13+3 today. :) I have 2 little girls already - my oldest 2 are 15 1/2 months apart and that's exactly the same age gap we'll have with the next one. We are crazy, lol.

Still just telling the family now ... but glad to get it out there.


----------



## vampybear

im due 18th march - much preferring this trimester as the first one was absolutely awful for me!


----------



## newgirl79

Hey everyone, 

So exciting to be over in 2nd Tri now and to find so many lovely ladies due around the same time- I'm March 24th too!! Seems like there's quite a few of us due in same week and even on same day!! I've got a fair little bump going on now but all pics are on dh's phone which i have no idea how to work :blush:

Collette86- where you getting your antenatal treatment? we're due on the same day and in the same city!! I have chronic hypertension so will definitely be at the Royal...

Happy 2nd Tri to us all!! x


----------



## collette86

newgirl79 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So exciting to be over in 2nd Tri now and to find so many lovely ladies due around the same time- I'm March 24th too!! Seems like there's quite a few of us due in same week and even on same day!! I've got a fair little bump going on now but all pics are on dh's phone which i have no idea how to work :blush:
> 
> Collette86- where you getting your antenatal treatment? we're due on the same day and in the same city!! I have chronic hypertension so will definitely be at the Royal...
> 
> Happy 2nd Tri to us all!! x

Wow same city :) lol and same day! Never know may give birth at the same time lol! All mine is at the royal :) we had our fertility treatment next door in the assisted conception unit! :) I'm thinking of a water birth at the kensington birth centre! 

Spiffynoodles- congrats on a girl :) so happy for you!

Beadyeyes- that's so cute that your waiting :) I'm way to impatient lol

Xx


----------



## collette86

How are all you lovely ladies feeling? xx


----------



## Gia7777

collette86 said:


> How are all you lovely ladies feeling? xx

Aside of this persistent headache with nausea that I've had for the past week non-stop, feeling ok. I had no morning sickness or anything 1st tri but now Im super uncomfortable. :cry:


----------



## TJTTC

Hi everyone!
Just wanted to introduce myself. I've been poking around for a few days now but I'm officially in my 2nd trimester. :happydance: I'm 14 weeks on the nose and my 40 weeks are up March 26th. Will probably deliver before then though. 

Feeling good now that I'm not so tired and bloating has gone down. I wish there was a little window I could peek in every now and again to make sure everything is alright in there. Dr's appointment on Thursday, hopefully she will hear the heartbeats and book my ultrasound.

Congrats to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just moved from 1st trimester :) so im hoping the tiredness will go and the sickness!! although im still sick in the mornings lol!
> 
> Here's a pic of my 14 week bump! x
> 
> https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/005.jpg

You can't get rid of me that easily


----------



## sunflower2310

Ps Hi to all the other ladies, just to clarify i am bump buddies with Collette86 already lol.

I am 13+6 and i have one little one baking. I definately look pregnant but 1st trimester was awful. I had HG and lost a stone.


----------



## sunflower2310

Oh and i am due March 27th lol.


----------



## alette

I am due March 25th :D Good to see so many others due around the same time!

I don't have a very big bump yet, this was mine at 12+6

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l208/Binkalette/13weekbump.jpg


----------



## devcaz

March 1st here :)


----------



## newgirl79

Hi to all the March girlies!! 

Collette- water birth would be great- my friend has used the pool there and said it was fab! Hope we're not fighting each other to get in there :winkwink:

So pleased for you as it sounds like you've had quite a journey to get to this point- I hear the assisted conception unit are pretty good :flower: 
Same to all you other ladies too

Take care all x


----------



## LJ Junior

Nice to see all the new additions and get the updates.

I'm feeling good - the tiredness that has plagued me for the last couple of months seems like it might be fading as I feel pretty good today. Still not much bump but I'm not fitting any of my pre-pregnancy pants anymore so I guess I'm well on my way.

I had my first real "hormone" fit on the weekend - something relatively minor upset me and we were in a large group of friends and I said a few things and then just had to leave before I said too much. I retreated to a private place and just broke down in tears! It was the weirdest thing, I just couldn't control it! OH gave me a moment and came and reassured me - he really is the best. After about 30 minutes I returned to the group and nobody said much about it which was nice. I'm sure they all just laughed and chalked it up to hormones. But for me it was not fun! I'm used to being very much in control of my emotions and I'm not sure I will get used to these hormonal fits! 

Oh well, all for a good reason I guess :)


----------



## eulmh82

I'm March 17th. Luckily the sickness has stopped now - big relief although I do have the odd moment where I have to run out on a class full of children to throw up in my bin! But fortunately they are fleeting moments and I feel ok most of the time. It's so nice to eat proper meals again and enjoy them. Before I was a bit of a comfort eater and ate even when I wasn;t hungry but now I can only eat when hungry and I really appreciate everything! 
I am starting to show but prob is I lost a stone due to the sickness and was a bit of a recluse so now my bump just looks like the old me so nobody else can tell. Can;t wait until I stop looking fat! :)


----------



## collette86

hi sunflower2310, did u get my comment in 1st tri? Was hoping that you would find this thread :) nice to speak again and so happy that ur sickness had got better :)

Newgirl79- are you giving birth in the Kensington birth centre or in the delivery suit? How crazy would that be if we were there on the same day! Lol yeah the assisted conception unit were fab :) I can't fault them! ..... They gave me a baby :) they are angels all of them! Gonna get them chocs at my 20 week scan :) 

I'm now on day 3 with no morning sickness :) please baby stay being good for mummy lol xx


----------



## sunflower2310

Yes i did, then i stalked 2nd tri until i found it haha!  x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

alette said:


> I am due March 25th :D Good to see so many others due around the same time!
> 
> I don't have a very big bump yet, this was mine at 12+6
> 
> https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l208/Binkalette/13weekbump.jpg

Your due date is the same as mine! :D


----------



## collette86

Just been listening to my baby's heartbeat on my home doppler! :) little one was kicking about :) could hear it kicking! amazing! just need to feel it now :)

How is everyone finding their tiredness? i think i feel alot better and im now on day 3 of no sickness so im hoping that is going too :) 

Sunflower2310- any bump pics yet? i feel like mine is coming now! although sometimes i think it looks like bloat lol.

Welcome all you other march ladies! anyone have any gender scans booked?? 

xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have not had morning sickness in almost two weeks! :happydance:


----------



## TheNewWife

Ugh, still getting some nausea and have no energy ... but maybe we can blame that on my two young children :rofl:

Nice to have finally told everyone though. 

I think we will find out the gender this time (didn't with #1, did with #2) but we can't do that here until 20 weeks.


----------



## sunflower2310

Right let me see if i can work out how to add pics lol
 



Attached Files:







23092011964.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sunflower2310

This was me the other day. (above) . Some tops make me look smaller and that is one of them haha.

Below is my bubba. We had realy good quality scan pics and hopefully the piccy doesn't degrade getting to here.


----------



## sunflower2310

See below, it didn't attach lol
 



Attached Files:







21092011957.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## collette86

Aww those pics are amazing :) your scan pic is so clear! U got any ideas of what you are having? I find out next week xx


----------



## sunflower2310

No ideas no, a little girl would be awsome but if it is a boy i won't be upset lol.

We will find out at our 20 week scan if bubba will let us. It is 8th Nov when i will be 20 weeks exactly. The quality of our picutures is so much better then it shows on here. We were very lucky as you can see so much. We even saw the bottom of littles ones feet and could see soo clearly everything. She didn't even need to point out the heartbeat as it was so obvious on the screen (yay). And on one pic the baby had it's little arm and hand over it's head as if to hide hehe, it is very cute. The lady was so nice doing the scanning she left the scanner in one place for a bit so we could just watch our baby. Looked like it was doing an exercise class in there hehe. We get to hear the heartbeat on the 17th October  Very much looking forward to that x


----------



## collette86

Aww how cute :) I've got my 20 weeks scan on the 7th of November lol! But we will fand out next sat what it is? :) I bought a home Doppler so I can listen to the heartbeat at home :) most amazing sound in the world! Honestly! :) I'm just so excited to start feeling baby move :) feels like time is flying now! And my sickness is easing!

Where did u have your scan? If u don't mind me asking? I had mine at Leicester! The scan was pretty quick so I'm hoping that my private one will be nicer next week! (should be for the price) lol

I'm hoping it's a boy but then like you said if it's a girl I'll still be over the moon :) just always wanted my kids to have an older brother! I was the oldest! Lol xxx


----------



## sunflower2310

Awsome hehe. I chose Winchester Hospital as all the ones from where we live are roughly the same distance. I chose the less windy route lol.

I can't wait to find out what you are having! Mine was a slow relaxed scan, it was great being that this is my first pregnancy. I hope it is nicer to go along with the un nice price tag lol x


----------



## Hads1

Hello 2nd Tri,
Finally found this thread picked the link up from 1st Tri, Sunflower and Colette hellooo 
Hello to everyone else  glad to hear everyone is doing well.
Im due 27th Feb, however joined the 1st tri group with the others so hope no-one minds 
My belly seems to have come on all of a sudden, I look about 7 months ha ha, everyone is like 'wow haven't you grown'........I rec i'm gonna have a big ol bump!
Been feeling great, my friend has lent me her doppler so when the other half gets home we are going to have a listen (he missed the midwife apt when I got to hear it)
Got my 20 weeks scan on 12th Oct, will be 20+1, not going to find out the sex as want the surprise  seem to think I am having a boy....we'll see.
x


----------



## collette86

welcome again Hads1 :) nice to have you in the thread :) 18 weeks....any movement felt yet? i cant wait to feel baby move! i really couldnt wait until the baby is born to find out the sex lol i booked a scan 4 weeks earlier cos i cant wait lol! 

Sunflower2310- Has your sickness gone completely? mine has mostly i think!! (fingerscrossed) lol

Im going to mothercare next week as i seen some amazing elmo slippers for newborns! sooo sweet :) £7 tho eek! baby stuff is so expensive. 

Have you guys bought much yet? 

Hads i need photo's of ur bump :) this is me today at 14+4

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/011.jpg

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi collette, sunflower, and hads! 

hi ladies. lovely bumps everyone!!!!:flower: hope i can join in your group. im due march 18 with my 6th baby. i have 2 girls and 3 boys already. will be finding out the gender on october 31. i have a pic of my bump a couple weeks ago. its already getting big, but after 8 pregnancies (2 miscarriages) i have a bump very quick! seriously as soon as the test turns positive i pop lol:haha: i will try to do an updated one in a day or two


----------



## sunflower2310

Hads1 said:


> Hello 2nd Tri,
> Finally found this thread picked the link up from 1st Tri, Sunflower and Colette hellooo
> Hello to everyone else  glad to hear everyone is doing well.
> Im due 27th Feb, however joined the 1st tri group with the others so hope no-one minds
> My belly seems to have come on all of a sudden, I look about 7 months ha ha, everyone is like 'wow haven't you grown'........I rec i'm gonna have a big ol bump!
> Been feeling great, my friend has lent me her doppler so when the other half gets home we are going to have a listen (he missed the midwife apt when I got to hear it)
> Got my 20 weeks scan on 12th Oct, will be 20+1, not going to find out the sex as want the surprise  seem to think I am having a boy....we'll see.
> x

Helloooo again 

Yay for baby belly  I still feel like i have eaten all the pies, i cannot wait until it is VERY obvious lol. 

If i had a doppler i would become an addict haha. Yay for 20 week scan, not toooo long to wait  x


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> welcome again Hads1 :) nice to have you in the thread :) 18 weeks....any movement felt yet? i cant wait to feel baby move! i really couldnt wait until the baby is born to find out the sex lol i booked a scan 4 weeks earlier cos i cant wait lol!
> 
> Sunflower2310- Has your sickness gone completely? mine has mostly i think!! (fingerscrossed) lol
> 
> Im going to mothercare next week as i seen some amazing elmo slippers for newborns! sooo sweet :) £7 tho eek! baby stuff is so expensive.
> 
> Have you guys bought much yet?
> 
> Hads i need photo's of ur bump :) this is me today at 14+4
> 
> https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/011.jpg
> 
> xx

Hello 

Fingers crossed for you  I managed to take my sea bands off today. So far so good. My poor wrists are cut and bruised from them being on 24/7 for sooo long :-(

Oh my goodneed how cute! I brought a cute knitted retro jumper on holiday and a bib but being good lol. Today pram arrived. Took me hours to set it up, i looked a right sight i can tell you. I never knew a pram could come flat packed haha.

I had taken so long to choose which one i liked and kept coming back to it, then it was in the sale for half price so i went for it. Good job i did as it is now full price again just a few days later! I LOVE IT! Soo happy, now i just need my baby in it hehe. xx


----------



## sunflower2310

blessedmomma said:


> hi collette, sunflower, and hads!
> 
> hi ladies. lovely bumps everyone!!!!:flower: hope i can join in your group. im due march 18 with my 6th baby. i have 2 girls and 3 boys already. will be finding out the gender on october 31. i have a pic of my bump a couple weeks ago. its already getting big, but after 8 pregnancies (2 miscarriages) i have a bump very quick! seriously as soon as the test turns positive i pop lol:haha: i will try to do an updated one in a day or two
> 
> View attachment 271820

Hello 

Glad we are all transferring to the same 2nd tri group. Cant wait to see updated piccy, i love bump pics lol xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Today has been tearable for me. I am sick with a stupid cold!


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- sorry your having a bad day! fridays are supposed to be nice :hugs:

here is my belly pic from today 15+5


----------



## laura_2010

Lovely bump piccys :) mine looks better wen I lay lol proppa feel bump, got my scan date 8th Nov...... Soo far away lol..... Xx


----------



## collette86

Hi all, seems we all got our 20 week scans around the same time :) it's gonna be amazing seeing the pics :)

Well I'm still sick :( but my appetite is starting to return! We had an October BBQ last night and I ate loads so hopefully I'll start feeling better soon! How is everyone else feeling! 

I have my gender scan in 6 days and I'm so excited it's unbelievable :) I would love a little boy first so hoping im team blue! But team pink would be amazing :) as long as it's one or the other lol! Xx


----------



## OriginalDoll

I'm 15 weeks today :) due March 24th!!


----------



## collette86

Welcome originaldoll :) your due date is the same as mine and a few other girls on here so it would make you 15 weeks and 1 day :) x


----------



## OriginalDoll

+1 day, better yet!


----------



## collette86

Thought that would please you lol x


----------



## sunflower2310

We are all counting down to ours scans hehe. Not sure if i said but mine is Nov 8th. 

I have eaten us out of house and home. I am deffo making up for having had HG i mean just for lunch the other day i had to myself, 4 packs of sandwiches from the shop, a share bag of crisps and a giant slice of cake. I also snacked all day and had a main meal for tea and had 2 portions then snacked all evening and went to bed sooo hungry!


----------



## collette86

Wow lol I wish I had that appetite lol I still don't eat much :( my scan is the 7th so day before yours :) not long and we will be feeling flutters :) can't wait xx


----------



## newgirl79

I'm hoping to be in the birth centre but I have high blood pressure so it's anyone's guess what might happen later on!!! What about you?


----------



## collette86

I'm defo going for the birth centre :) my midwife said a water birth will be fine as it's my first child she said the labour progresses slowly! .....lol! Newgirl79- when have you got your 20 week scan? X


----------



## laura_2010

My scan date is 8th Nov.... I'm 15 +1 tinker wrong crnt change it as on mob. Any1 else got leaky nipples? X


----------



## collette86

Lol nipples are fine! Is this your second pregnancy? X


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I'm finally starting to feel better!


----------



## sunflower2310

YoshiPikachu said:


> I'm finally starting to feel better!

That is great :-D


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> Wow lol I wish I had that appetite lol I still don't eat much :( my scan is the 7th so day before yours :) not long and we will be feeling flutters :) can't wait xx

If you think about how much weight i lost and how long i couldn't eat and drink for and i am certainly making up for it. LOL

Still a few things i still cannot eat, but i am now able to eat meat again and for the first time since getting HG i ate an egg and cress sandwich and kept it down yay. Just the cheese to tackle next! Then pizza fest and cheese on toast lol.

Now i can eat big portions again (pre pregnancy i ate lots as i have a very very high metabolism so was always hungry) and i thought i ate lots before but this is impressive. I have no off button :blush: But it is good as meaning i am gaining my weight that i lost from HG  gaining 2lb in 3 days isn't bad lol.


----------



## laura_2010

Yes 2nd pregnancy.... Other than that I feel good :)


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies 
Mind if i join ??
Expecting my first bundle of joy on the 25th of March
Got our 2nd scan on the 4 of the november to our little one again 

L xx


----------



## newgirl79

My 20 week scan is on Nov 4th- can't wait!! I'll keep my fingers crossed that the birth pool is free when you need it Collette! 

Ps- no leaky nipples for me, just very erect and sore on occasion!!


----------



## Hads1

Hello,

Yes I have been feeling movements  started to feel them around 16+4, I am 19 weeks today so getting used to them now  it is a really nice feeling.
I will upload a bump pic asap.
My friend has also given me her doppler to use and I love it, it is amazing, I am a little addicted to it at the moment, ha ha.
How is everyone doing?
Got my 20 week scan on 12th, can't wait......still going to keep the sex as a surprise  
x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

vitfawifetobe said:


> Hey ladies
> Mind if i join ??
> Expecting my first bundle of joy on the 25th of March
> Got our 2nd scan on the 4 of the november to our little one again
> 
> L xx

That's my due date also! :flower:


----------



## collette86

Hads1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes I have been feeling movements  started to feel them around 16+4, I am 19 weeks today so getting used to them now  it is a really nice feeling.
> I will upload a bump pic asap.
> My friend has also given me her doppler to use and I love it, it is amazing, I am a little addicted to it at the moment, ha ha.
> How is everyone doing?
> Got my 20 week scan on 12th, can't wait......still going to keep the sex as a surprise
> x

Is this your first pregnancy? I can't wait to feel little one move :) oh also Ionia what u mean about the Doppler lol! Amazing isn't it :) I just listen and smile :) 

Sunflower2310- I am so glad your feeling better I feel like I had it the wrong way round lol

Vitfawifetobe- welcome to this thread, I hope you find everyone friendly and I hope you had a good pregnancy! 

Any stretch marks yet anyone? What's everyone usin? Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

:wave:welcome vitfa!


----------



## EarthMama

I'm expecting on March 1st with my first child...a darling baby boy <3


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome earthmama :wave: congrats on your blue bump:blue:


----------



## collette86

hey ladies, welcome new ladies :) 

Well i took a photo of my bump last week and now one of this week! IVE GROWN :) (well baby has lol) look ...........

14+4 
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/010.jpg15+4
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/001-2.jpg


----------



## sunflower2310

Ooh pretty bump!!!!
I keep getting squealed at when people see mine. My poor ears lol.

Hello to everyone else, and welcome the the new ladies. I hope everyone is doing well x

I managed to do the washing up last night since basically getting pregnant. My Husband came home and said ooh the cleaning fairy has been in. Hehe i think he was pleased to be let off the washing up for the first time in a loong time. I must be getting better as before i couldn't spend more then 1 second near the kitchen! x


----------



## blessedmomma

cute bump collette! 

sunflower- i was put on bedrest for a few weeks til the end of my last pregnancy and we already had 4 kids so my DH had to do a bunch of dishes and laundry every day after he got off work. he also had to make dinner, help with school work, straighten up, and bathe the babies. he was a trooper! im glad your DH helps out when needed, im sure it was very appreciated :winkwink: i also think it gave him a bigger appreciation of what i normally do all day :haha:


----------



## sunflower2310

My Husband is awsome. He does all the cooking, cleaning, shopping, washing etc. I am a kept woman, and he does 15 hours + of work from home a day too. He is a trooper and never moans. He has been doing it the last 4 yrs so it is normal for him and his parents raised their 'boys' to be housetrained lol. Because of my problems it is so great that he is like that and says i only do what i feel i want to. I can no longer work due to my illness but he took that on and makes sure i am okay for anything normally and when i got pregnant and HG he went into overdrive. Was great to have that support. Every day i count my blessings. Being the way i am it takes a strong character to be doing all they do and doing work also and not walk away, and for me it means i can do all i need to for my exercises for my health and rest when needed etc and know he takes care of everything else. Before we got married i gave him the option of walking away because i felt guilty and he said why would he want to do that, he doesn't see it as a chore and it is what you do, and i would do it if the other way round. So i always feel happy when i can do stuff and it means he can sit and relax and have one less job to do. I am glad people have stopped telling me i shouldn't have kids just because i don't have a balancing system on one side any more doesn't mean i am an invalid, i just do things a bit squiffy lol. I know some people that should have been vetted and they have nothing wrong! In my eyes i have my Husband working from home so if i need to he can quickly help and it just means i do things a bit differently, but then before i lost my balance on one side i never did do things normally hehe. Just means i look drunk all the time without the alcohol lol. 

And i can now eat meat yay. And today for the first time i had a bit of melted cheese in a cheese and ham toastie and it stayed down. I am so proud of myself and next week my aim is to eat a bit of pizza lol. Sad dreaming about that but it is the little things in life i like lol. x

Sorry for the essay x


----------



## sunflower2310

and yes i hope he did appreciate you more after that lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

lol sounds like you have a good Dh. mine is too. he says he appreciates me more, but he always did a lot. he was raised like your Dh sounds like, he had to do his own laundry and chores when he was younger. he is a very good man. he does a lot around here even when i dont need the help. he sounds a lot like your Dh except he doesnt work from home. he works at a place that builds jets. he has pretty much done dinner since we had our 3rd child. i still do it sometimes, but he does it mostly. since we have 5 going on 6 kids, there is a lot of laundry and dishes every day. at least 2-3 loads of each. if i dont get it all done during the day he finishes it up at night. i feel since i stay at home its mostly my responsibility, but he doesnt believe so. our youngest ones are 4, 21 mos, and 7 mos so with taking care of them all day i have to fit in the chores when i can. when the weekend comes he tries to do most of the housework so i can have a break. and he gets up with the kids, who get up around 7, so i can sleep in on the weekends. i cant imagine having this many kids with anyone who wasnt him. 

i wouldnt listen at all to what people have to say about whether you should have kids or not. obviously God has blessed you and its not anyone elses right to decide otherwise. i would just enjoy it! it takes love to be a great mommy, not perfect physical health:hugs:


----------



## sunflower2310

Your Husband sounds wonderful  How lovely for you.

Yes i agree God certainly chose this baby for us and i intend to do my best to love and nourish the little one. xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Aww that's so sweet you two!


----------



## collette86

So tomorrow is the day i find out if im team pink or team blue!!! im so excited :) xx


----------



## blessedmomma

cant wait to hear collette!


----------



## sunflower2310

OOOOHHHHH exciting!!!! I cannot wait to hear! What time is appointment? x


----------



## collette86

its at 10.30am dontthink ill sleep tonight ha ha 

its so weir to think that tomorrow im gonna have a son or a daughter! eek so exciting!

hows you 2? silly question dont suppose either of you have been getting sharp pains in your uterus? only lasts a second but defo sharp lol xx


----------



## sunflower2310

Ooohhh i shall be checking B&B every 2 seconds lol. I still have to wait until Nov 8th to find out (if little one behaves).

I have been getting them at the same time as my stretching pains lol. 

I am okay thanks. Getting bigger by the day lol. x


----------



## blessedmomma

yay i will check in tomorrow! ours is the 31st of this month. absolutely cant wait!

i have been having some round ligament pain too. only a couple of times thankfully


----------



## Hads1

Hello,
Looking forward to hearing your news collette 
Sunflower, blessed momma, how are you both?
I'm doing well, 20 week scan on wednesday, can't wait, I am getting bigger by the day now, finding sleeping a little uncomfy at night as my back is a bit sore, been getting quite a few stretchy pains as well, the joys of being pregnant hey!!
x


----------



## collette86

Two hour wait I'm so excited can't wait to tell you all! Anyone wanna place guesses xx


----------



## sunflower2310

Hads1 i am okay thanks, feeling a lot of stretching and i am loving the scales now as it is telling me i am putting in weight not loosing weight 

I hope you are still managing to get enough sleep. And ooh not long to wait for your scan :-D exciting!!

Collette86 hmmmmmmm i think boy hehe. I bet this time goes super slowly until the scan lol.

Blessedmomma ooh not too much longer for you!


----------



## collette86

TEAM PINK I'm having a little girl xx


----------



## sunflower2310

AWWWWW CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## blessedmomma

yay congrats collette!!!!!! :happydance::pink::happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Iv had my gender scan for the twins today and 1 of each :haha: soooo pleased...

Woohooo for team pink hun :thumbup:


----------



## collette86

wow congrats laura, one of each is amazing! :) i thought i would add a few pics from today 

Meet Kacey Maria Jayne Newton.

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/012-1.jpg
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/015.jpg
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/007-3.jpg


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have to wait until I'm 20 weeks to find out.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats laura! :oneofeach::pink::blue:

collette- she is absolutely lovely :cloud9:

yoshi- i have to wait til 20 wks 1 day. i considered paying for an early scan just to know, but i figure i can wait the couple of extra weeks. now im down to 3 weeks and 2 days to go and im glad i saved my money. that much more to spend after i find out:haha:


----------



## sunflower2310

Congrats everyone, i have to wait until Nov 8th and i am counting the days lol. 

My bump had another growth spurt last night. I am getting big hehe. I cannot wait to find out what i am cooking inside. For me personally i think it helps the bonding process plus you can say he or she rather than it, which to me feels rude.

I hope everyone is feeling better each day and hopefully we get the lots of energy stage soon lol x


----------



## Hads1

Aww congratulations Collette  that is fantastic news, your pics are lovely

Laura, congratulations too 

Is anyone else having a surprise like me????


----------



## sunflower2310

Well my goodness me. I am never one to say anything to anyone, but pregnancy hormones took over in the shop today against 2 very stupid arrogant old age pensioners. I went ape at them several times. I think they got the hint after a few mins that i wasn't impressed lol. Felt liberating!


----------



## Hads1

Sunflower, ha ha, that is funny.......I must admit I am a little more short tempered


----------



## sunflower2310

My Husband said he will get me a top that says WARNING ANGRY PREGNANT LADY lol. I think i may have ranted a bit more when i relayed the story to him hehe


----------



## TheNewWife

Congrats Laura & Collette!! 

YoshiPikachu - I have to wait until 20 weeks as well. 

I was going to stay :yellow: with this baby but since I found out the gender with my 2nd I now lack the discipline. :rofl: My scan is November 16th. I think :blue: but since I've got 2 girls already (and DH has 5 sisters) who knows!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

sunflower2310 said:


> My Husband said he will get me a top that says WARNING ANGRY PREGNANT LADY lol. I think i may have ranted a bit more when i relayed the story to him hehe

Hehe that's funny! :D


----------



## sunflower2310

Oh my goodness i cannot stop. Today i went out to lunch with a friend and they had made it really hot, like take one bite and need a gallon of water after hot. So i was starving hungry and could not eat it. The guy came over and asked how it was, so i told him! I think he almost crapped himself. Ended up with me getting half my money back which i was happy enough with but dear me, maybe i should stay inside the rest of the pregnancy haha!


----------



## sunflower2310

TheNewWife said:


> Congrats Laura & Collette!!
> 
> YoshiPikachu - I have to wait until 20 weeks as well.
> 
> I was going to stay :yellow: with this baby but since I found out the gender with my 2nd I now lack the discipline. :rofl: My scan is November 16th. I think :blue: but since I've got 2 girls already (and DH has 5 sisters) who knows!

Aww i cannot wait to find out what you are having, how exciting!!


----------



## sunflower2310

Soo i said i had (or rather baby) a growth spurt the other day. Here are the pictures. x
 



Attached Files:







091020111010.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1









111020111012.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower- lovin the bump! im gonna take my next one at 20 weeks to see the difference:flower:


----------



## sunflower2310

Thank you. I have taken them every few weeks to compare, although my shallowing belly button says it all hehe. Everyone keeps asking if i am sure of my dates or if i have several hiding in there! 

I love the fact i look pregnant and know that many still have no bump at all and are further along, so i feel blessed, at least people are aware i am pregnant at least. I am starting to waddle already as it feels heavy hehe. 

I cannot wait to see the 20 weeks bump on you :-D


----------



## blessedmomma

sun- lol i have noticed im waddling too! i just mentioned to my DH on our family walk that i cant believe thats starting so soon. i straighten up, but it goes back when i dont think about it again:haha:


----------



## sunflower2310

blessedmomma said:


> sun- lol i have noticed im waddling too! i just mentioned to my DH on our family walk that i cant believe thats starting so soon. i straighten up, but it goes back when i dont think about it again:haha:

:haha: glad it isn't just me


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Eating is a pain! I can't eat as much as I used to. If I try I end up throwing up. It's really annoying.


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- im sorry to hear that. i hope it passes soon. i had hypermesis with one of mine and got dehydrated cuz i couldnt keep water down. it was horrible. my throat felt like it was on fire anytime i tried to eat or drink anything. it got annoying very quickly. my heart goes out to you hun!:hugs:


----------



## sunflower2310

YoshiPikachu said:


> Eating is a pain! I can't eat as much as I used to. If I try I end up throwing up. It's really annoying.

I am sorry, i have suffered with Hypermesis with this one, and it is awful when your body does mean things. 

I really hope you can eat properly soon. I tend to get to a certain point and when i start feeling sick, i stop and let a bit go down then eat a bit more then wait then it means i can finish the food, it just takes a bit longer. I do look a right sight though lol. 

Sending happy food thoughts to your body :flower::hugs:


----------



## Hads1

Hello everyone,
My 20 week scan went really well yesterday, everything is looking good, no problems highlighted. We have also stuck to our plan of not finding out the sex 
Was so nice to see how much baby has grown, I have uploaded the new piccie on my user profile 
Here's to the next 20 weeks 
Hope everyone is doing well............by the way how do I get all those fancy smiley faces etc...that you all get????
x


----------



## collette86

Hey Ladies, sorry not been on in a while internet been down :(

Well done Hads for not giving in on the finding out the sex! i couldnt do it lol. 

Sunflower2310= WOW your bump is coming on lovely :) mines still growing and im sure my little princess is having a growth spurt.....my belly certainly has lol. 

Finaly my morning sickness is going although im still a tiny bit sick in the morning and my appetite is returning! yey to food again! 

How are all of you? 

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hads- are you using the quick reply? if you go to the button on the lower or upper left on top or bottom of the posts that says post reply it will take you to a box that has a section to type and has smileys to add. i think you can also go advanced on a quick reply and it takes you to the same page with the smileys. hope that wasnt too confusing. and yay for a great scan and staying strong!

i have been having braxton hicks the last couple days. they arent painful so far, but i know they will double me over in a couple months so not looking forward to it :nope:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Today was been along day. I went shopping with my grandma and I feel like I could sleep for a year. I made my grandma buy steak for dinner. :haha: I had my boyfriend take a picture of me today so here it is.
 



Attached Files:







P1030788.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- your gorgeous. you dont look preggo from the front though. we may need a side pic :flower:


----------



## collette86

bump at 17 weeks :) 

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/011-1.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

thats a great bump collette!:happydance:


----------



## sunflower2310

Hads1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> My 20 week scan went really well yesterday, everything is looking good, no problems highlighted. We have also stuck to our plan of not finding out the sex
> Was so nice to see how much baby has grown, I have uploaded the new piccie on my user profile
> Here's to the next 20 weeks
> Hope everyone is doing well............by the way how do I get all those fancy smiley faces etc...that you all get????
> x

Excellent, so pleased it went well for you! What a lovely new piccy


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> Hey Ladies, sorry not been on in a while internet been down :(
> 
> Well done Hads for not giving in on the finding out the sex! i couldnt do it lol.
> 
> Sunflower2310= WOW your bump is coming on lovely :) mines still growing and im sure my little princess is having a growth spurt.....my belly certainly has lol.
> 
> Finaly my morning sickness is going although im still a tiny bit sick in the morning and my appetite is returning! yey to food again!
> 
> How are all of you?
> 
> xx


Thank you, it has git bigger again since then and has moved a lot higher too :happydance:
Your bump is awsome!! :flower:

Yay to your sickness getting better anf appetite returning :happydance:

I am finally starting to enjoy pregnancy, just wish i could stop eating all the time, and i have one very active little person in there, whom i can feel a lot hehe.


----------



## collette86

Ive started to feel movements now, she is defo a little wriggler :) lol i love feeling it :) xx


----------



## sunflower2310

Aww awsome!! Me to, currently my little one is having a party in there lol. So weird but wonderful


----------



## blessedmomma

i feel mine the most when im rocking my 8 month old to sleep. i can feel baby poking and kicking at him while he is trying to fall asleep. im sure he cant feel it, lol, but its quite silly for me to feel.


----------



## sunflower2310

Soo i have my 2nd Midwife appointment today. This is classed as the 16 weeks appointment but i am 16+6 (gosh doesn't time fly!).
I get to hear the heartbeat for the first time and i am excited but also nervous. My tummy is getting bigger daily


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for appt and hb today sunflower!

our 20 wk scan got moved today from oct 31 to oct 27!!!!!!! i know its only a couple days, but im still so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## sunflower2310

Ooh yay, a few less days to wait is awsome!!

Well as usual baby was hiding low down but she managed to find a strong and healthy heartbeat. My bump is measuring a week ahead but my dates won't change as i cannot be any more physically ahead then what they have moved me anyway. We recorded the heartbeat and at the end you can hear me in the background saying 'this is sooo cool' oopsy lol. 

I still have to wait 3 weeks :-( My friend offered to pay as a treat for me to get an early one privately but my Husband said no we had to wait :-(


----------



## blessedmomma

wish he would have agreed! i know my Dh would have, the money it costs was the only reason we didnt get an early one


----------



## sunflower2310

My Husband is VERY patient, i however hate having to wait a full year for birthdays and Christmas lol


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I am getting sick again I think. :(


----------



## collette86

hey ladies, 

Wow sunflower2310 :) hooray for hearing the heartbeat :) its the most amazing sound in the whole world! 

blessedmomma- im so looking forward to seeing your 20 week scan.. i know what you both mean by the expense of a private scan, me and DH took so long to fall pregnant and still didnt fall pregnant naturally that i am treating this pregnancy as if it may be my only one! lol (thats my excuse lol)

yoshipikachu- sorry to hear ur sick again!! ive been sick all the way through but now it is only the mornings so i can handle it better.

On another subject my boobs have ballooned and are now leaking! lol so lovely (not) anyone else lol

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

collette- mine arent leaking, but they keep hurting off and on, then they get bigger. the bra's i used until the end of my last pregnancy are stretched to the max so who knows how big they'll get this time. :shock: i really need to go bra shopping soon


----------



## sunflower2310

Sorry people are feeling sick again :-(

My boobs keep growing (yay) but so far no leaky leaky.


----------



## blessedmomma

ugh yoshi- sorry your getting sick again. i think mine has passed. havent gotten sick in over a week, so hopefully its done.


----------



## collette86

blessedmomma said:


> collette- mine arent leaking, but they keep hurting off and on, then they get bigger. the bra's i used until the end of my last pregnancy are stretched to the max so who knows how big they'll get this time. :shock: i really need to go bra shopping soon

lol i know what you mean! my friend gave me one of her maternity bra's until i get paid as i am bursting out of mine, she wore it all the way up and im bursting out of it already lol... ive never really had boobs before! :) yay to big boobs :holly:


----------



## TheNewWife

4 weeks tomorrow until my gender scan and I can't wait!! I am much more anxious to find out this time than I have been the other times ... I think it's because I'm convinced we're having a boy and I am dying to go buy some cute boy outfits :)


----------



## blessedmomma

tnw- cant wait to hear how it goes! i hope you are having a boy to even up the house a bit:happydance:


----------



## sunflower2310

:cry: Everytime i see someone instead of saying 'Hello how are you?' I get 'Hello fatty!'

The first couple of times i pretend laughed, but now 99% of people are doing it as a greeting to me and it is getting very tiresome and upsetting. I know they are saying it because i am very skinny elsewhere and am all boobs and bump now, but still, surely there is a nicer greeting then that?!

I feel stupidly ugly at the moment (even though my Husband says i look pretty) so these comments are getting me down. I always look at other pregnant woman and think they look so glowing and beautiful and i look at me and i look run down and icky. My hair although even thicker and shiny has decided no matter what i do to it, wants to look like i have been dragged through a bush backwards, and my face keeps breaking out, which makes me feel nasty. I know i probably sound like i have just escaped from the mental ward but had to tell someone my annoyances.


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower- im sorry your getting such rude comments. what a horrible thing to say! you may have to say something to get them to stop. im not sure why people lose their manners around pregnant women. :hugs:
the hormones are really kicking your butt too sounds like. just keep telling yourself that its all worth it. before you know it you will be back to normal and holding your cute little bundle :cloud9:


----------



## sunflower2310

Thank you for your response. I think i may have to say something as it is having a negative impact. Hopefully my face and hair returns to normal after baby so i feel less paranoid.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

sunflower2310 said:


> :cry: Everytime i see someone instead of saying 'Hello how are you?' I get 'Hello fatty!'
> 
> The first couple of times i pretend laughed, but now 99% of people are doing it as a greeting to me and it is getting very tiresome and upsetting. I know they are saying it because i am very skinny elsewhere and am all boobs and bump now, but still, surely there is a nicer greeting then that?!
> 
> I feel stupidly ugly at the moment (even though my Husband says i look pretty) so these comments are getting me down. I always look at other pregnant woman and think they look so glowing and beautiful and i look at me and i look run down and icky. My hair although even thicker and shiny has decided no matter what i do to it, wants to look like i have been dragged through a bush backwards, and my face keeps breaking out, which makes me feel nasty. I know i probably sound like i have just escaped from the mental ward but had to tell someone my annoyances.


Oh my god that is just terrible!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

So today I am going to the OBGYN and will hopefully get to hear the baby's heartbeat again.


----------



## collette86

sunflower2310 said:


> :cry: Everytime i see someone instead of saying 'Hello how are you?' I get 'Hello fatty!'
> 
> The first couple of times i pretend laughed, but now 99% of people are doing it as a greeting to me and it is getting very tiresome and upsetting. I know they are saying it because i am very skinny elsewhere and am all boobs and bump now, but still, surely there is a nicer greeting then that?!
> 
> I feel stupidly ugly at the moment (even though my Husband says i look pretty) so these comments are getting me down. I always look at other pregnant woman and think they look so glowing and beautiful and i look at me and i look run down and icky. My hair although even thicker and shiny has decided no matter what i do to it, wants to look like i have been dragged through a bush backwards, and my face keeps breaking out, which makes me feel nasty. I know i probably sound like i have just escaped from the mental ward but had to tell someone my annoyances.

I am going to laugh because i have been getting the same thing sunflower2310 except i am only 5ft 1 inches so i am also being called a weeble wobble and my DH keeps calling me mummy gorilla lol! i think it is all part and parcel of pregnancy! my skin has gone terrible since being pregnant and my hair seems greasy alot of the time! i know no-one means anything by what they say and sometimes i take the name calling as a pleasant thing! YES- i am getting rounder, YES- i am growing boobs, YES- i do look and feel tired or a mess and YES- I am growing a beautiful baby inside my body which unfortunately is not easy work!! 

I dont care what i look like or what people sayi look like because inside me i feel the reason i look like this moving and kicking! and all she does is make me smile knowing she is the reason that i am FAT!! 

Hope this helps hun, please take comments from other people and turn them around to a positive comment! WE HAVE A REASON TO BE FAT :) 


xxxx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

So today at the OBGYN I got to hear the heartbeat again. I'm going go have My next Ultrasound is going to be on November 9th. :D


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- yay for heart beat and ultrasound date!!!!!! are you finding out the gender?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

blessedmomma said:


> yoshi- yay for heart beat and ultrasound date!!!!!! are you finding out the gender?

Yes I am, and it's driving me nuts waiting so long!


----------



## sunflower2310

YoshiPikachu said:


> So today at the OBGYN I got to hear the heartbeat again. I'm going go have My next Ultrasound is going to be on November 9th. :D

Ooh exciting!! 

Mine is on the 8th, i hope our babies let us have a peek as this bit seems to be dragging as i just want to know! :haha:


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> sunflower2310 said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Everytime i see someone instead of saying 'Hello how are you?' I get 'Hello fatty!'
> 
> The first couple of times i pretend laughed, but now 99% of people are doing it as a greeting to me and it is getting very tiresome and upsetting. I know they are saying it because i am very skinny elsewhere and am all boobs and bump now, but still, surely there is a nicer greeting then that?!
> 
> I feel stupidly ugly at the moment (even though my Husband says i look pretty) so these comments are getting me down. I always look at other pregnant woman and think they look so glowing and beautiful and i look at me and i look run down and icky. My hair although even thicker and shiny has decided no matter what i do to it, wants to look like i have been dragged through a bush backwards, and my face keeps breaking out, which makes me feel nasty. I know i probably sound like i have just escaped from the mental ward but had to tell someone my annoyances.
> 
> I am going to laugh because i have been getting the same thing sunflower2310 except i am only 5ft 1 inches so i am also being called a weeble wobble and my DH keeps calling me mummy gorilla lol! i think it is all part and parcel of pregnancy! my skin has gone terrible since being pregnant and my hair seems greasy alot of the time! i know no-one means anything by what they say and sometimes i take the name calling as a pleasant thing! YES- i am getting rounder, YES- i am growing boobs, YES- i do look and feel tired or a mess and YES- I am growing a beautiful baby inside my body which unfortunately is not easy work!!
> 
> I dont care what i look like or what people sayi look like because inside me i feel the reason i look like this moving and kicking! and all she does is make me smile knowing she is the reason that i am FAT!!
> 
> Hope this helps hun, please take comments from other people and turn them around to a positive comment! WE HAVE A REASON TO BE FAT :)
> 
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I think it is because i am paranoid about how ugly i look anyway so to be called a derogitory term makes me feel even worse. They could call me another mean name like wobbles or something and it would make me chuckle, but fatty os so to the point nasty. I fully know they are joking and if it was one or 2 people then that i can handle but this is most people i come across. *sighs*

I guess the positive spin i could do it say back, at least i have a reason to be fat, what's yours?! That may shut them up as some of them are haha!


----------



## blessedmomma

your not fat, your pregnant hun. theres a huge difference:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

i took a bump pic today at 18+4 but it doesnt look much different than 16+5. the first pic is 16 and second is 18. almost even looks smaller???


----------



## sunflower2310

Gosh, maybe the baby is hiding away? I thought it was the other way round! Either way you have a cute bump


----------



## blessedmomma

i think maybe its just smaller in the morning. the other one may have been taken about midday??? i dont remember. but the one from today was right after i got up.

thanks! i always have a pooch after 5 kids lol, so to see it get rounder for pregnancy is nice. at least it has a reason to be pooched:wacko:


----------



## sunflower2310

A very good reason


----------



## YoshiPikachu

sunflower2310 said:


> YoshiPikachu said:
> 
> 
> So today at the OBGYN I got to hear the heartbeat again. I'm going go have My next Ultrasound is going to be on November 9th. :D
> 
> Ooh exciting!!
> 
> Mine is on the 8th, i hope our babies let us have a peek as this bit seems to be dragging as i just want to know! :haha:Click to expand...

I know right?:haha:


----------



## sunflower2310

It is like waiting for Christmas, and i am pap at that too hehe.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I felt baby move for the first time today!


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- yay for feeling baby move! mine has been for a while but intermittantly, nothing ongoing.


----------



## sunflower2310

Ooh Yoshi how exciting for you!! :-D


----------



## Hads1

Hello everyone,

Glad to see everyone is doing well, I have been so busy at work and had loads on at night so sorry not been on for a while..........think I need to slow it down a bit :wacko:
Everyone sounds like they are doing great, Sunflower don't listen to what people say......Jealousy springs to mind!!
As for your skin, I have never had spots in my life and I seem to get them now on my forehead but its just part and parcel of being pregnant :thumbup:

I am now 21+5 days and been feeling great in the day but have developed SPD so struggling to sleep at night, midwife has told me to sleep propped up with pillows as I can't sleep on my sides, to be honest this has really helped, it's amazing what pregnancy does to your body.

Time seems to be flying by now, over half way, we can't wait to meet our new bundle :yellow:


----------



## collette86

Hads1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Glad to see everyone is doing well, I have been so busy at work and had loads on at night so sorry not been on for a while..........think I need to slow it down a bit :wacko:
> Everyone sounds like they are doing great, Sunflower don't listen to what people say......Jealousy springs to mind!!
> As for your skin, I have never had spots in my life and I seem to get them now on my forehead but its just part and parcel of being pregnant :thumbup:
> 
> I am now 21+5 days and been feeling great in the day but have developed SPD so struggling to sleep at night, midwife has told me to sleep propped up with pillows as I can't sleep on my sides, to be honest this has really helped, it's amazing what pregnancy does to your body.
> 
> Time seems to be flying by now, over half way, we can't wait to meet our new bundle :yellow:

Hey Hads, welcome back :) glad your ok! :) talking about what pregnancy does to your body! ......heres my day today :(

....So first day of my weeks holiday off work and i end up Fainting TWICE, convulsing and spent the afternoon in the royal infirmary, I apparently had a virus! and my first ever 999 call made because of me! :( my husband was amazing and baby is fine :) now on bed rest! :( bad times

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes collette!!!!! hope you get better very soon!:hugs:


----------



## collette86

blessedmomma said:


> yikes collette!!!!! hope you get better very soon!:hugs:

Im ok blessedmomma just feel full of cold and think the virus affected me more as i cant take anything cos of the little lady! lol tried having a sleep this afternoon and woke up feeling worse :(

Hows u? xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiii Ladies are we all okies???

Im sure im feeling lil kicks but not 100% do you think it could be cuz im plus size?
Iv been useing doppler one bby is near my belly botton other is still quiet low...:flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

collette-im good. had some cramps the last couple days and not sleeping well. besides that though everything is great! i cant wait for this week to roll on so i can find out the gender.:happydance:

laura- the kicks im getting arent that strong yet either :hugs:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I had a Halloween Party today! :D


----------



## Hads1

Bloomin heck Collette, you make sure you look after yourself.....plenty of bed rest:hug:


----------



## AbnBump

I'm due march the 15th!!


----------



## AbnBump

I'm due 15th March and finding out gender next Thursday hopefully!!


----------



## collette86

Welcome Abnbump :) 

Well ladies im feeling a bit better just seem to have typical cold and cough symptoms! 

ON THE POSITIVE!! my husband felt our little princess kick for the first time tonight :) im so happy 

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome abn!!! :wave: i find out gender next thursday also :happydance:

are you feeling better collette? :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

collette- just read your feeling better :dohh: baby brain :dohh:


----------



## sunflower2310

Sorry have gone quiet it was my Wedding Anniversary yesterday.

I hope everyone is okay. 2 weeks tomorrow until scan yay!


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower- happy anniversary!!!! :wedding:


----------



## sunflower2310

:happydance:Thank you :-D


----------



## Hads1

Happy Anniversary Sunflower :dance:

Glad you are feeling bit better Collette :thumbup:


----------



## sunflower2310

Thank you Hads :-D

So is everyone past the sickness stage now?


----------



## collette86

sunflower2310 said:


> Thank you Hads :-D
> 
> So is everyone past the sickness stage now?

Happy anniversary :) (sorry im late lol)

Well i think im past it as ive not been sick for a few days :) i still heave sometimes though! 

Also im starting to finally kick this Virus :( bloody thing has been keeping me up all night and i hate taking paracetamol. I have my 20 week scan in a week and a half :) i cant wait to see her again :) 

How is everyone? hows everyones little babba's movements? my little Kacey is kicking loads. :) i adore the feeling of it although sometimes i swear she wakes me up! (or im dreaming lol) not sure anyone else had that? 

xx


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> sunflower2310 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Hads :-D
> 
> So is everyone past the sickness stage now?
> 
> Happy anniversary :) (sorry im late lol)
> 
> Well i think im past it as ive not been sick for a few days :) i still heave sometimes though!
> 
> Also im starting to finally kick this Virus :( bloody thing has been keeping me up all night and i hate taking paracetamol. I have my 20 week scan in a week and a half :) i cant wait to see her again :)
> 
> How is everyone? hows everyones little babba's movements? my little Kacey is kicking loads. :) i adore the feeling of it although sometimes i swear she wakes me up! (or im dreaming lol) not sure anyone else had that?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thank you 

Ooh yay, that is great progression, hopefully the heaving stops soon for you!

My little one is having a party most of the time. I am feeling kicks or pokes now and can tell if baby is sleeping or partying. I get woken up in the morning by my little one to go and eat or because i cannot ignore the movements lol. It is nice apart from the ones that hurt, but i don't mind. It is a surreal but nice feeling.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for lots of baby movements! mine is def more frequent too. had some hiccups the other day, its so cute. 

i only get sick very rarely now. i think its more if something smells really strong or if i eat something that doesnt agree with me or baby


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My dad gets on my very last nerves! :evil: I asked him take me somewhere and he never did . I was going to buy food.:growlmad:


----------



## sunflower2310

aww never come between a pregnant woman and food!!


----------



## blessedmomma

we are having a boy :blue:!!!!! we are so excited to add him to our family :cloud9:


----------



## sunflower2310

Wohooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! I was thinking of you today and hoping it went well 
*does a little dance around the room for you* hehe


----------



## blessedmomma

thank you lol! we are in heaven, cant wait to do some baby shopping this weekend. and we are already looking at boy names, although it will be a good long time before we pick :happydance:


----------



## sunflower2310

How exciting for you both :-D

We have to wait until Nov 8th yet :-(


----------



## YoshiPikachu

blessedmomma said:


> we are having a boy :blue:!!!!! we are so excited to add him to our family :cloud9:

Congratulations! :haha:


----------



## sunflower2310

:cry: So upset right now. Why can family members (sister in law to be precise) be soooo cruel :wacko:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

What happened now?


----------



## sunflower2310

My sister in law has a habbit of throwing her toys out of the pram (quite the understatement!). She is fuming that we will be finding out gender and then told me via fb that she refuses to attend my baby shower and under no circumstances are we to tell her the gender of OUR baby. She surely does not expect all our family and friends to keep it a secret and not acidentally mention a he or she when referring to baby? Seems quite childish and rude to me. Everyone is entitled to their opinions but really, that is a tad fruity if you ask me. I am not into squabbling or anything. She has blocked me and my Husband on fb, but what is she going to do when we go to family meals etc? She cannot ignore us until the baby is here then get all happy afterwards, mind fudge!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Oh my goodness. That's crazy!


----------



## sunflower2310

I know, right?! I mean wow, i thought she was bad before but really.....


----------



## sunflower2310

Oh and it wasn't via private email on fb, it was on a status about how many sleeps it was until scan for all to see!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Wow sounds like she needs some help.


----------



## sunflower2310

I would say some serious help. I would never be that rude to someone. If she thinks she can be all happy once the baby is born and expect me to go running into her open arms she has another thing coming. She will have to earn the friendship back for sure, i don't have time for people (even family) who play stupid games, my Husband and i have much more important things to worry about.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Yeah I don't blame you. Good luck.


----------



## sunflower2310

Thank you, i feel a bit happier now knowing i am not the daft one! x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Your welcome! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my, you have to be kidding me! :dohh:grow up lady!!!! maybe you shouldnt invite her to the shower at all. its not her child to make decisions about:shrug:


----------



## sunflower2310

She refused to be in our wedding pictures because she didn't want to also. I don't understand the mentality of it. She is forcing her opinions on us and throwing her toys out when we won't change our mind. But to then refuse to come to your own sister in laws baby shower to not find out is stupid. She cannot avoid all family and friends until March. The stupid thing is she has kept my Husband on fb so will find out when he posts it anyway!! Everyone seems to think it is their child to make decisions about which i don't understand, and it is getting very frustrating. I am all for advice, but not nastiness thrust down our throats.


----------



## collette86

Wow ive missed loads he he! Well where to start..............................

Blessedmomma- CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BABY BOY :) how amazing :)

Sunflower2310- Wow she seems like a bitch! (sorry to say) lol put it this way if someone in my family said soming like that to me i would of replied with something that begins in F and ends in F lol! 

Yoshipikachu- how are you feeling? better i hope?

xx
How is everyone


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! we are starting our name list now and will be going baby shopping this weekend :happydance:

im good, how are you feeling collette?

sunflower- she refused to be in your wedding pics??? sounds like she just has a lot of issues. i would just forget about her, she sounds very childish. go on doing what your gonna do with your baby and dont give her any attention at all. its obvious she wants the world to revolve around her and her opinions. refusing to be in your wedding pics and going to your shower is just some fits she can throw to take the attention off you and DH for your wedding and baby off you and on her. is she jealous of you or something? its odd that she would want to do such extreme things on two of your most precious times in life :shrug:


----------



## Mira24

hey ladies, how is every one doing? i just saw the thread and wanted to join u guys?


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome mira! how is your pregnancy going? do you know the gender?


----------



## Mira24

Thank you, my pregnancy is going well now so far, even though i suffered till 16 or 17 weeks. yea Its a GIRL n im like super excited cuz of part of me knew it was a girl!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

thats awesome! congrats on :pink: :flower: is this your first?


----------



## sunflower2310

You are so right, although i think she truly believe's the world does revolve around her. Just annoying to have to deal with it when we shouldn't have to. 
So 9 sleeps until baby scan  Do you think if i quickly go to sleep 9 times in a row it will come more quickly? Haha
Today i am getting a delivery a lots of baby items from my Husband's Cousin that she no longer neeeds, so excited. I have no idea when to properly set it up in the nursery (after the delivery it will certainly look like one with baby goods everywhere lol). Currently any things we have (or will be receiving) have been put in a corner and dismantled. But i don't know when to set it all up and make it look like a nursery, what do you ladies think? We are going to have a little crib next to me for when he/she comes home and that has the legs off next door hehe. Again when should i look to put that together and put it in our room?


----------



## sunflower2310

Mira24 said:
 

> hey ladies, how is every one doing? i just saw the thread and wanted to join u guys?

Hello and welcome 

Congratulations on your baby girl :flower: When are you due?


----------



## collette86

Im feeling loads better blessedmomma :) thanks for asking! im thinking we are gonna all need another bump pic uploaded as we are now nearly all half way :) so exciting to see! 

Welcome Mira24 :) congrats on the fellow little princess :) hope you are feeling well.... i had sickness until 18 weeks lol but its GONE! finally :)

Sunflower2310- my scan is the day before yours :) and im so excited to see her again! im well excited to find out what you are having! i think iv actually lost count of how many boys and girls are on this thread :) lol hope ur sister in law is shuttin her mouth now? i would just leave her out of everything! she will soon learn lol. 

xx


----------



## Hads1

Hello everyone, 

Blessed Momma, a big congratulations :blue: so happy for you 

Sunflower-you just get on with your life and don't worry about other people, let them have their opinions...........people should respect what you want!!

Collette-how are you feeling now?

Welcome and hello to everyone else :hugs:

Nothing much to report from my end, will be 23 weeks tomorrow, time is flying by!!!
Still struggling to sleep but getting used to it now.
Just making a start with the nirsery too, having some plastering done today so a tad excited :happydance:

I can see that people are talking about baby showers.......what happens at a baby shower and is this what people do????? Tis all new to me :?:

xx


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> Sunflower2310- my scan is the day before yours :) and im so excited to see her again! im well excited to find out what you are having! i think iv actually lost count of how many boys and girls are on this thread :) lol hope ur sister in law is shuttin her mouth now? i would just leave her out of everything! she will soon learn lol.
> 
> xx

I bet you are! Hopefully they re confirm a girl 
I cannot wait to find out either!! 9 sleeps is far too long to wait for my liking :haha:
Shame she won't learn but i shall keep my distance and not cater to any of her whims. I shall make sure she finds out gender just to be annoying :blush:

She is ignoring me at the moment so that is a blessing i guess lol!

I had baby stuff delivered to me today and my Husband's Cousin was so generous. I have sorted out the neutral clothing and then if it is a girl i can give back boy clothes she gave me (she has 3 boys) and if a boy i shall add that to the washing pile :haha: She gave us loads of goodies so most of the necessary stuff we have now got for free


----------



## sunflower2310

Hads1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I can see that people are talking about baby showers.......what happens at a baby shower and is this what people do????? Tis all new to me :?:
> 
> xx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_shower


----------



## collette86

hey sunflower2310 :) yey for the free stuff.... someone we know gave us loads of baby girl stuff :) so yeah hoping they re confirm its a girl lol although DH would bounce off the walls if she is a boy lol! 

I think baby showers are more of an american thing really just a party of women, pressies and lots of cooing lol think more people over here are having one though! xx


----------



## collette86

Hads1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Blessed Momma, a big congratulations :blue: so happy for you
> 
> Sunflower-you just get on with your life and don't worry about other people, let them have their opinions...........people should respect what you want!!
> 
> Collette-how are you feeling now?
> 
> Welcome and hello to everyone else :hugs:
> 
> Nothing much to report from my end, will be 23 weeks tomorrow, time is flying by!!!
> Still struggling to sleep but getting used to it now.
> Just making a start with the nirsery too, having some plastering done today so a tad excited :happydance:
> 
> 
> I can see that people are talking about baby showers.......what happens at a baby shower and is this what people do????? Tis all new to me :?:
> 
> xx

Hi Hads1 nice to see you back :) glad everything is going well with your little one :) i hope you start finding it easier to sleep! its horrid when your tired life just seems hard work! 

I cant wait to actually get our own home ) as we are living with the mother in law at the moment so we can save a little more money! cant wait to decorate the princess's nursery! Im feeling better now thanks for asking :) my virus and morning sickness have both gone :) starting to enjoy pregnancy now :) xx


----------



## collette86

So i decided to see everyone on this thread and check how many boys and girls we have! and of course yellows. 

Totals = Boys 10
Girls 6
Yellow 2
Unknown 2 .................... Come on team pink :) need more girls




Me, Collette86 -:pink:

Sunflower2310 - ?

Blessedmomma - :blue:

Yoshipikachu - ?

Hads1 - :yellow:

beadyeyes - :yellow:

Laura2010 - :blue: and :pink:

Mira24 - :pink:

Earthmama - :blue:

mavsprtynpink- :blue:

Philliha - :blue:

Gia7777 - :blue:

Katben - :blue:

Baskinps - :blue:

Tiffanah07 - :blue:

Annab - :pink:

Xpecta - :pink:

Spiffynoodles - :pink:

Mandy82 - :blue:


If i have missed anyone and you would like to be added please let me know and i will edit this post! 

xx


----------



## Mira24

blessedmomma said:


> thats awesome! congrats on :pink: :flower: is this your first?

yea its my first, im excited and nervous at the same time!!!


----------



## Mira24

thnks collette 86, good to hear your doing well and yea i feel like i can start enjoyin this pregnancy now and start eating and enjoy it lol.


----------



## sunflower2310

I have people waiting to see if i have a girl as they have tons of girl stuff to give us, so we are sorted either way haha. 
I have a feeling a girl but certainly won't be disappointed either way 

Soo glad you are on the mend Collette, now hopefully you can start enjoying pregnancy. 

Sleeping was an issue for me and then i got a the mother of all maternity pillows (it is taller than i am haha). It is awsome it is a giant U-Pillow and is called The Big One. Certainly helps me get more comfy for sure!
8 sleeps...ahhhh too long!


----------



## collette86

sunflower2310 said:


> I have people waiting to see if i have a girl as they have tons of girl stuff to give us, so we are sorted either way haha.
> I have a feeling a girl but certainly won't be disappointed either way
> 
> Soo glad you are on the mend Collette, now hopefully you can start enjoying pregnancy.
> 
> Sleeping was an issue for me and then i got a the mother of all maternity pillows (it is taller than i am haha). It is awsome it is a giant U-Pillow and is called The Big One. Certainly helps me get more comfy for sure!
> 8 sleeps...ahhhh too long!

I really want yours to be a girl :) lol feel like we are over run with boys ha ha :pink:

Im glad im on the mend guys :) im actually waking up and putting my make up on im the morning lol :) been a while. 

So 6 days until my scan! i cant wait to post our pics :) thought id post my 19 week bump pic :) i wanna see all yours!! i feel huge lol 

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/002-4.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

beautiful collette! i will get one up soon :flower:


----------



## sunflower2310

I have a feeling a girl, but not sure if it is Mothers intuition or wishful thinking haha.

BEAUTIFUL BUMP!! And loving the tattoo, the stomach is one area i haven't ventured to yet lol. 

I shall post a picture shortly as i amm 19 weeks today and 7 sleeps until scan hehe


----------



## sunflower2310

Okay my pics make my bump look smaller than i am but here are my 19 weeks piccys x
 



Attached Files:







011120111079.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









011120111074.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









011120111069.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bumpage sunflower!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have not been on here in a few days. Yesterday was Halloween and it was crazy, we had to buy more candy.:haha: I still don't look pregnant. :(


----------



## collette86

Wow your bump is gorgeous sunflower2310 you look beautifully pregnant :) can't wait to see yours blessedmomma :) xx


----------



## sunflower2310

Aww thank you, i wasn't actually sure if i look pregnant or not yet. My belly button used to be very deep and now it is soo shallow. My Husband keeps telling me off when i keep trying to poke it back in lol


----------



## sunflower2310

YoshiPikachu said:


> I have not been on here in a few days. Yesterday was Halloween and it was crazy, we had to buy more candy.:haha: I still don't look pregnant. :(

We need a side view of you


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I don't really look pregnant on the side either though.


----------



## sunflower2310

We are still nosey though and we may spot one where you dont


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Maybe:haha:


----------



## Megodo

neicy2011 said:


> Also due in March...March 10th ...welcome to the 2nd trimester

I have the same due date!!!


----------



## sunflower2310

5 sleeps.....tooo long!!!


----------



## collette86

:nope:


sunflower2310 said:


> 5 sleeps.....tooo long!!!

3 sleeps for me now :) so excited! 

SO..........Seems im going to be the one that has the dramatic pregnancy.

Wednesday night i went to the toilet and noticed i was bleeding and id been having pains in my cervix all day :nope: i rang the maternity unit at 8pm and they told me to go straight in! I got there for 8.30pm and was there for hours in the labour ward! .......midwife did my OBs all fine and baby's heartbeat was 152pm i was told to wait for the consultant but then midnight he got rushed into theatre on an emergency. my bleeding had stopped so the midwife let me go.

For 24 hours i felt minimal movement :cry: i worried so so much hoping my little princess was ok! still all of yesterday NOTHING! 

Woke up this morning and bang! one very wriggly active little princess happydance:

I was so scared! parenthood is worrying. 
Hope everyone is ok? 

xx


----------



## sunflower2310

Oh goodness, sorry to hear that. Glad you have felt her move now though!!! Scary times :-(

Yay not long for you and now 4 sleeps for me hehe xx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for upcoming scans ladies!!!!!

collette- i hope everything goes smooth from here on out :hugs: thank heavens that baby was moving all around later!

here is my 18+5 and 20+4 bump pics. bump is def getting bigger!!!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I took new pictures today!
 



Attached Files:







P1030831.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1









P1030832.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mira24

Megodo said:


> neicy2011 said:
> 
> 
> Also due in March...March 10th ...welcome to the 2nd trimester
> 
> I have the same due date!!!Click to expand...

i also have the same due date!!!


----------



## collette86

my collage :)

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/004-1-1.gif


----------



## sunflower2310

Blessedmomma such a cute bump 
Collettte, awsom progression 
Yoshi you must have amazing stomach muscles to not be too big right now! They say the less you show the stronger your stomach muscles are hehe. I have a short torso so mine has no where else to go but out.
So my baby hates me sneezing. Sneezed this morning and my bump becae painful so looked down and the baby came right out, so my Husband and i had a good feel hehe. No wonder it hurt me! 2 sleeps until we see little one again and hopefully find out gender x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Really I have never heard that before.:haha: Anyway my Ultrasound is on Wednsday, I can't wait!:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bumps ladies!!!! and cant wait to hear how the scans went, and what genders we are adding :flower:


----------



## sunflower2310

1 sleep ahhhh, i am so nervous that the baby will have the legs closed. My appointment is in the afternoon so i have to wait for ages too. I would much rather an early morning one like last time as i don't think i will be getting much sleep tonight lol.


----------



## collette86

my scan is at 4pm today! had another bleed last night but went to the hospital and the dr checked my cervix and it was closed so she said that its probably just the hormones changing the surface of my cervix. I need to get the sonographer to check my placenta today xx


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> my scan is at 4pm today! had another bleed last night but went to the hospital and the dr checked my cervix and it was closed so she said that its probably just the hormones changing the surface of my cervix. I need to get the sonographer to check my placenta today xx

Sorry you bled again :-(

Good luck for the scan, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Hads1

Hello everyone,
Wow loving all the bump pictures :thumbup:

Collette, hope you are doing ok, I had bleeds early on so I know how scary they can be :cry: keep positive

Sunflower-looking forward to knowing what you are having :dance:

Nothing new to report my end, i'm 24 weeks today and feeling lots of movements, feel like I have been pregnant forever ha ha.
Think my hormones are playing up over the past few days as feeling weepy and a little down with my changing body......I suppose that is normal though, I am only 5ft 1 so i'm going to be like a weebly wobbly!!!

xx


----------



## sunflower2310

Hads1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Wow loving all the bump pictures :thumbup:
> 
> Collette, hope you are doing ok, I had bleeds early on so I know how scary they can be :cry: keep positive
> 
> Sunflower-looking forward to knowing what you are having :dance:
> 
> Nothing new to report my end, i'm 24 weeks today and feeling lots of movements, feel like I have been pregnant forever ha ha.
> Think my hormones are playing up over the past few days as feeling weepy and a little down with my changing body......I suppose that is normal though, I am only 5ft 1 so i'm going to be like a weebly wobbly!!!
> 
> xx

I hope my little one plays nice and 'spreads them' lol.

Aww 24 weeks, happy V DAY :happydance: i hope your hormones start playing nice!!


----------



## blessedmomma

collette-hope the bleeds stop. and that the placenta is ok. that can be very scary :hugs:

sunflower- hope you can see the gender!!!! cant wait to hear :flower: have some juice before you go in and baby will be moving a lot

hads- yay for movement! my lil guy is moving all over too :cloud9:

yoshi- how are you???

i had my appt today. baby is good and i have lost 1 pound since getting pregnant. my tummy is def bigger so not sure how that happened.


----------



## sunflower2310

Glad all is good your end 

I am going to have sugar and caffine hehe


----------



## collette86

Hey Ladies! 

So update.......................I have placenta praevia! it means my placenta has decided to attach itself completely over the opening of my cervix...= bleeding! BUT apparently this can move with the growth of my uterus by the time she is ready! I have another scan to check at 34 weeks... if not then its a C-Section! 

Anyway, my little angel is perfect :) she was being so awkward and wouldnt give us a decent photo lol, same as 16 weeks i have full on scary face ha ha. she is most definitely a :pink: so im happy bout that! and everything on her was just PERFECT! 

I may continue to bleed little bits as the placenta moves but she is just fine! 

Im so excited for your scan tomorrow sunflower2310 :) fingers crossed my end for a :pink: lol (sorry we need more pinks ha ha) 

Blessedmomma- how an earth have you lost 1pound lol i swear ive gained 20! midwife at the hospital last night said i have a good size uterus for 20weeks lol (what ever that means ha ha) 

Hads- im only 5ft 1 so o know what you mean ha ha although im loving being a little weeble wobble ha ha im having a baby! lol glad everything is going well for you though! 

Yoshipikachu- I have a feeling your going to be one of those women that suddenly balloon lol :) glad your well, looking forward to hearing about your scan weds. 

I will post my very uncooperative baby scan photo in a sec for you all.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> So update.......................I have placenta praevia! it means my placenta has decided to attach itself completely over the opening of my cervix...= bleeding! BUT apparently this can move with the growth of my uterus by the time she is ready! I have another scan to check at 34 weeks... if not then its a C-Section!
> 
> Anyway, my little angel is perfect :) she was being so awkward and wouldnt give us a decent photo lol, same as 16 weeks i have full on scary face ha ha. she is most definitely a :pink: so im happy bout that! and everything on her was just PERFECT!
> 
> I may continue to bleed little bits as the placenta moves but she is just fine!
> 
> Im so excited for your scan tomorrow sunflower2310 :) fingers crossed my end for a :pink: lol (sorry we need more pinks ha ha)
> 
> 
> I will post my very uncooperative baby scan photo in a sec for you all.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sooo glad the scan went well!! Ooh for the placenta, hope it shifts soon for you! WOW

And uber glad they confirmed pink for you :thumbup:

I would love a pink, but if a turtle then will still be happy :haha:


----------



## collette86

sunflower2310 said:


> collette86 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> So update.......................I have placenta praevia! it means my placenta has decided to attach itself completely over the opening of my cervix...= bleeding! BUT apparently this can move with the growth of my uterus by the time she is ready! I have another scan to check at 34 weeks... if not then its a C-Section!
> 
> Anyway, my little angel is perfect :) she was being so awkward and wouldnt give us a decent photo lol, same as 16 weeks i have full on scary face ha ha. she is most definitely a :pink: so im happy bout that! and everything on her was just PERFECT!
> 
> I may continue to bleed little bits as the placenta moves but she is just fine!
> 
> 
> Im so excited for your scan tomorrow sunflower2310 :) fingers crossed my end for a :pink: lol (sorry we need more pinks ha ha)
> 
> 
> I will post my very uncooperative baby scan photo in a sec for you all.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Sooo glad the scan went well!! Ooh for the placenta, hope it shifts soon for you! WOW
> 
> And uber glad they confirmed pink for you :thumbup:
> 
> I would love a pink, but if a turtle then will still be happy :haha:Click to expand...


I really hope you are team pink! lol as promised my very uncooperative little princess lol.......wanted one like Hads. 

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/001-4.jpg


----------



## sunflower2310

aweee, a little princess


----------



## collette86

see what i mean bout the pic lol and the hospital put the price up! £3 for one photo! x


----------



## sunflower2310

goodness, do they think you are made of money?!!


----------



## collette86

tell me about it lol i was so shocked lol! rip off.. Any way GOOD LUCK for tomorrow :) what times your scan? ill keep an eye on here xx


----------



## sunflower2310

it is at 2:30pm so i have a looong wait lol xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hello. I only have two days left until my Ultrasound! Daylight saving has messed me up, I'm even trier now because of it.


----------



## blessedmomma

collette- i hope the placenta moves up! i had low lying placenta that was right next to my cervix with my 4th baby. it moved up in time though. i heard that there is less of a chance of it moving up when it covers it though. regardless, whats important is that the baby makes it out safe! i said a prayer for you and baby :hugs:

sunflower- almost time!:happydance:

yoshi- time change has been kinda rough on my kiddos. hope you adjust soon :flower:


----------



## sunflower2310

6 hrs and counting. I am a weirdo as i know for sure that everything will be great, the Lord has this one for sure. But i am bricking it about the gender haha. I am going to make sure they show the turtle or hamburger, otherwise i am not believing them hehe. That is if little one behaves!


----------



## collette86

ooooh im sooo excited!!! :) good luck :) xx


----------



## sunflower2310

Thank you, 2 hrs to go, our bump is now nicknamed monkey as anytime i ask my Husband for a gender prediction he says monkey, so now we are having a pink monkey or a blue monkey lol. Weird man...


----------



## collette86

oooh how did it go??? xx


----------



## sunflower2310

A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and he decided to scratch his arse!!! xx lol


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance:sunflower- yay for :blue:!!!!!! boys are so sweet. you are gonna be such a fab mommy to that little blue monkey. do you have names yet or still looking?


----------



## sunflower2310

blessedmomma said:


> :happydance:sunflower- yay for :blue:!!!!!! boys are so sweet. you are gonna be such a fab mommy to that little blue monkey. do you have names yet or still looking?

Aww thank you...my little blue monkey :haha:

either Zane or Theo x


----------



## blessedmomma

very cute names hun!!!!! we have pretty much decided on thomas as a middle name, after my dad. his name is tommy, but i think thomas will work better and still will be named after him. still have to pick a first name though:wacko:


----------



## sunflower2310

awww cute!!


----------



## Hads1

Hi, 

Yay, Sunflower that is fantastic news :happydance::blue: a little boy, awww

Collette, at least you know the cause of your bleeding now, fingers crossed that it moves with time however like the others have said as long as baby gets here safely that is all that matters :thumbup:
As for my piccie, I think I was really lucky on the day she was lovely the lady and made sure we got a good piccie, however it did cost £4.50....gulp!!


I soooo can't wait till we see our little yellow bundle, I do not know what I am having, I know some people say that you have an instict but I haven't anymore, at the outset I thought boy but I don't know now.

x


----------



## sunflower2310

I could have sworn girl. shows how much i know hehe x


----------



## blessedmomma

i am almost always wrong about the gender. i was right about the first, wrong about the second, right about the third, and wrong about the last three. so i guess i was right only 2 out of 6 times. i think im gonna start guessing whatever gender i dont think it is so i will be right more! :haha:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

sunflower2310 said:


> A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and he decided to scratch his arse!!! xx lol

That's awesome! :happydance:


----------



## sunflower2310

Hads1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yay, Sunflower that is fantastic news :happydance::blue: a little boy, awww
> 
> I soooo can't wait till we see our little yellow bundle, I do not know what I am having, I know some people say that you have an instict but I haven't anymore, at the outset I thought boy but I don't know now.
> 
> x

Well i was convinced i was having a girl lol. How wrong i was :haha:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

6 more hours until my Ultrasound! :D


----------



## sunflower2310

ooh exciting!! Are you going to find out gender or stay team yellow? x


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hi! The Ultrasound went great! I found out that I'm team pink! :cloud9: :pink:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Here are the pictures.
 



Attached Files:







Picture2.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3









Picture3.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1









Picture4 001.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 1









Picture5.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## blessedmomma

yay congrats yoshi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :pink::happydance:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Thank you! :D


----------



## blessedmomma

little girls are so sweet and they have the cutest little clothes :cloud9: my girls are 11 and 13 so i cant dress them anymore but i still do their hair sometimes and we have girls nights where we do mudd masks and paint our nails :)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Nice :p


----------



## sunflower2310

Congrats Yoshi!!!!!! x


----------



## collette86

Yoshi - Congratulations on joining me with team pink :) 

Sunflower- hows your little man doing?

blessedmomma- hows your little man? i cant wait to do all thse things with my little girl :) sleepovers the lot! haha

So iv been referred to the consultant at the hospital next thurs cos of my Placenta as apparantly its more serious than origionally thought! but i hope all is ok! 

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

baby is moving around a lot more lately! 

collette- we just had a sleepover and its a lot of fun. they each had a friend over. they take over the basement and get so noisy playing. and there is a huge mess the next day, but so worth it! birthday sleepovers are the best :thumbup:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Ha ha that's funny. Only had one friend when I was a kid and we drove my grandma nuts! :twisted:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I was sitting down drinking hot chocolate when all of a sudden I feel baby kick. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- she must like hot chocolate!


----------



## Hads1

Hello,

Congratulations Yoshi :pink: that is fantastic news

x


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> Yoshi - Congratulations on joining me with team pink :)
> 
> Sunflower- hows your little man doing?
> 
> blessedmomma- hows your little man? i cant wait to do all thse things with my little girl :) sleepovers the lot! haha
> 
> So iv been referred to the consultant at the hospital next thurs cos of my Placenta as apparantly its more serious than origionally thought! but i hope all is ok!
> 
> xxx

Aww i hope all will be okay for you :hugs:

He is okay thanks, still very active  How is your princess?


----------



## collette86

sunflower2310 said:


> collette86 said:
> 
> 
> Yoshi - Congratulations on joining me with team pink :)
> 
> Sunflower- hows your little man doing?
> 
> blessedmomma- hows your little man? i cant wait to do all thse things with my little girl :) sleepovers the lot! haha
> 
> So iv been referred to the consultant at the hospital next thurs cos of my Placenta as apparantly its more serious than origionally thought! but i hope all is ok!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Aww i hope all will be okay for you :hugs:
> 
> He is okay thanks, still very active  How is your princess?Click to expand...

she is wriggling like crazy :) i can lie there and just watch my belly wriggle! its amazing! iv read that they get worse from now :) lol Iv not had anymore bleeding since so just taking things very easy :) my belly feels like its growing by the day lol xxx


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> sunflower2310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collette86 said:
> 
> 
> Yoshi - Congratulations on joining me with team pink :)
> 
> Sunflower- hows your little man doing?
> 
> blessedmomma- hows your little man? i cant wait to do all thse things with my little girl :) sleepovers the lot! haha
> 
> So iv been referred to the consultant at the hospital next thurs cos of my Placenta as apparantly its more serious than origionally thought! but i hope all is ok!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Aww i hope all will be okay for you :hugs:
> 
> He is okay thanks, still very active  How is your princess?Click to expand...
> 
> she is wriggling like crazy :) i can lie there and just watch my belly wriggle! its amazing! iv read that they get worse from now :) lol Iv not had anymore bleeding since so just taking things very easy :) my belly feels like its growing by the day lol xxxClick to expand...

Soo glad no more bleeding :happydance: 

I am with you on that, i watch my monkey make my bump funny shapes from being a wriggle bum lol. And yes i think they are as i keep growing overnight and feeling soo stretched lol. I hope we dont explode :haha: xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hehe, today is 11/11/11! :haha:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

This has been a very long weekend.


----------



## sunflower2310

YoshiPikachu said:


> This has been a very long weekend.

Oh dear, that doesn't sound too good x


----------



## Hads1

Hi,
How is everyone doing?
I'm 25 weeks today.....woohooo, slowly getting there!!!
x


----------



## sunflower2310

Wohoooooo :-D i am 21 weeks tomorrow  we are closer to the end then the start now, yipee hehe x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My cousins and brother were over and they were really loud.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

sunflower2310 said:


> Wohoooooo :-D i am 21 weeks tomorrow  we are closer to the end then the start now, yipee hehe x

Yeah!


----------



## sunflower2310

YoshiPikachu said:


> My cousins and brother were over and they were really loud.

At least our little ones come with volume control at the moment :haha:


----------



## Hads1

I know Sunflower over half way....woohooo
Had my 25 week appointment today, everything great, baby measurements are perfect, couldn't ask for more x


----------



## collette86

It so crazy how fast things are going! i may have to have a csection at 37 weeks which leaves me with 15 weeks eeeek! 

hope everyones ok :) glad ur appointment went well Hads1! 

So i had some good news yesterday :) me and my DH finally got our own home again :) we have been living with the mother-in-law for the last 2 years! bless her. 

Im so EXCITED :) i cant wait to start decorating the nursery etc, i feel like iv still got so much to buy and only 3 paydays until she will be here!! HOW SCARY???? 

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## collette86

happy 21 weeks everyone :) (hads! im late for yours lol sorry) ha ha 

xxxx


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> It so crazy how fast things are going! i may have to have a csection at 37 weeks which leaves me with 15 weeks eeeek!
> 
> hope everyones ok :) glad ur appointment went well Hads1!
> 
> So i had some good news yesterday :) me and my DH finally got our own home again :) we have been living with the mother-in-law for the last 2 years! bless her.
> 
> Im so EXCITED :) i cant wait to start decorating the nursery etc, i feel like iv still got so much to buy and only 3 paydays until she will be here!! HOW SCARY????
> 
> How is everyone? xxx

Ooh i find out on the 4th Jan if i am c-section or not! Seems like only yesterday we were all getting to know each other on first tri, it is going fast!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:YAY for your own space again Oh wow, when you break it down into paydays then that isn't much!!


----------



## collette86

sunflower2310 said:


> collette86 said:
> 
> 
> It so crazy how fast things are going! i may have to have a csection at 37 weeks which leaves me with 15 weeks eeeek!
> 
> hope everyones ok :) glad ur appointment went well Hads1!
> 
> So i had some good news yesterday :) me and my DH finally got our own home again :) we have been living with the mother-in-law for the last 2 years! bless her.
> 
> Im so EXCITED :) i cant wait to start decorating the nursery etc, i feel like iv still got so much to buy and only 3 paydays until she will be here!! HOW SCARY????
> 
> How is everyone? xxx
> 
> Ooh i find out on the 4th Jan if i am c-section or not! Seems like only yesterday we were all getting to know each other on first tri, it is going fast!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:YAY for your own space again Oh wow, when you break it down into paydays then that isn't much!!Click to expand...

How come u may have a Csection? (if u dont mind me asking?) it has gone so fast, iv added below my 12 week bump compared to todays :) what a change hey! 

12 week
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/005-2.jpg

Now
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/002-5.jpg


----------



## TheNewWife

Well, I thought we were having a boy this time but NOPE! Another girl it is!! That will give me 3 girls - aged 31 months, 15 months and newborn. :shock:


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bump! i will try to get a pic soon.

today has been crazy. i found out i was exposed to fifth disease. didnt even know what it was. apparently its normally a harmless virus that makes someone have minor cold symptoms then a rash. some people have no symptoms from it. but when you get it and are pregnant it can make the baby die. i had to get blood drawn today to see if i have it. if its negative i have to get it drawn again in a few weeks. if its positive they have to monitor the baby which will include scans every week to two weeks, and might have to get blood from him while he is still in my tummy. then if he does have it i he will have to have blood transfusions while in my tummy or he could die. dont even know how they do that. im trying not to freak out and just stay faithful that everything will be ok.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats thenewwife! :pink:


----------



## TheNewWife

blessedmomma said:


> lovely bump! i will try to get a pic soon.
> 
> today has been crazy. i found out i was exposed to fifth disease. didnt even know what it was. apparently its normally a harmless virus that makes someone have minor cold symptoms then a rash. some people have no symptoms from it. but when you get it and are pregnant it can make the baby die. i had to get blood drawn today to see if i have it. if its negative i have to get it drawn again in a few weeks. if its positive they have to monitor the baby which will include scans every week to two weeks, and might have to get blood from him while he is still in my tummy. then if he does have it i he will have to have blood transfusions while in my tummy or he could die. dont even know how they do that. im trying not to freak out and just stay faithful that everything will be ok.

Oh wow, that's scary. I'm sure you'll both be okay though. :hugs:


----------



## collette86

blessedmomma said:


> lovely bump! i will try to get a pic soon.
> 
> today has been crazy. i found out i was exposed to fifth disease. didnt even know what it was. apparently its normally a harmless virus that makes someone have minor cold symptoms then a rash. some people have no symptoms from it. but when you get it and are pregnant it can make the baby die. i had to get blood drawn today to see if i have it. if its negative i have to get it drawn again in a few weeks. if its positive they have to monitor the baby which will include scans every week to two weeks, and might have to get blood from him while he is still in my tummy. then if he does have it i he will have to have blood transfusions while in my tummy or he could die. dont even know how they do that. im trying not to freak out and just stay faithful that everything will be ok.

Congrats the new wife :) :pink: join me with the little princess.

Wow blessedmomma hope your ok???? i thought i was the one that was gonna have the dramatic pregnancy?? lol ive never heard of that disease before at all!! strange. I have everything crossed for you and your little man! ill be thinking of u! 

Hope everyone else is ok?? 
xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i hadnt heard of it before either hun. my dr made it sound pretty common in children though. i hope it doesnt turn dramatic! im hoping its a virus i have already had so it wont matter that i was exposed :wacko:


----------



## sunflower2310

[/QUOTE]

How come u may have a Csection? (if u dont mind me asking?) it has gone so fast, iv added below my 12 week bump compared to todays :) what a change hey! 
[/QUOTE]

Remember i said in the very beginning on frist tri that i don't have a balancing system? Well it means i cannot push, wish poses a very technical complication of how the heck do i get my baby out lol. 
Soo if they can find a way i can give birth naturally (ie numb my legs and baby does all the work) then i want to preferably go for that, but a c-section may be the simpler option to go for in their eyes. Will have to see.


----------



## sunflower2310

TheNewWife said:


> Well, I thought we were having a boy this time but NOPE! Another girl it is!! That will give me 3 girls - aged 31 months, 15 months and newborn. :shock:

Congrats on pink bump!!


----------



## sunflower2310

blessedmomma said:


> lovely bump! i will try to get a pic soon.
> 
> today has been crazy. i found out i was exposed to fifth disease. didnt even know what it was. apparently its normally a harmless virus that makes someone have minor cold symptoms then a rash. some people have no symptoms from it. but when you get it and are pregnant it can make the baby die. i had to get blood drawn today to see if i have it. if its negative i have to get it drawn again in a few weeks. if its positive they have to monitor the baby which will include scans every week to two weeks, and might have to get blood from him while he is still in my tummy. then if he does have it i he will have to have blood transfusions while in my tummy or he could die. dont even know how they do that. im trying not to freak out and just stay faithful that everything will be ok.

Oh gosh, not what you need! I shall get on the prayer bandwagon for you :hugs:


----------



## sunflower2310

Collette awsome progress  I think i grew again over the last few days, i look a lot bigger and my skin is super tight lol. x


----------



## sunflower2310

Just twigged that none of you have seen a pic of me properly, it is always my tummy picture and my face is hidden, so here i am from the 5th Nov...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8952.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hads1

Blessedmomma-hope you are ok and hope your little one is ok, I am sure everything will be fine, these things are sent to try us! I can imagine though how you must be feeling but try and keep positive :hug:

x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hi! I have not been on it like two or three days! I think I am getting another stupid cold. I took another picture yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







297575_273567476013151_100000797013560_667241_1520182860_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## collette86

hey Ladies, Had consultant this morning and she has put us on strict instructions that i am not allowed to do anything heavy, we are NOT allowed to have sex either i have to go to the hospital at any sign of bleeding and may get admitted to hospital for the remainder of the pregnancy, if i bleed alot then they will give me constant blood transfusions and steroid injections until she is ready to be born! i cannot have a natural delivery so she will be born at 38 weeks by Csection, unless the bleeding is too bad then she will come even earlier. eek!

How are you blessedmomma and Hads1?

Lovely photo sunflower2310 i always wondered what everyone looks like lol! hope your ok xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

love the pics ladies! hope the sections go smooth too. 

sunflower- can they give you the epidural for your section or will they just knock you out?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Yep, it's a cold alright. :(


----------



## sunflower2310

blessedmomma said:


> love the pics ladies! hope the sections go smooth too.
> 
> sunflower- can they give you the epidural for your section or will they just knock you out?

Over here it is very rare for them to knock someone out, it is usually epidural or spinal block  Hopefully i can go natural though, especially as my birthday is a few weeks afterwards, the last few i have been soo ill for, this one i would like to be able to move for lol.


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> hey Ladies, Had consultant this morning and she has put us on strict instructions that i am not allowed to do anything heavy, we are NOT allowed to have sex either i have to go to the hospital at any sign of bleeding and may get admitted to hospital for the remainder of the pregnancy, if i bleed alot then they will give me constant blood transfusions and steroid injections until she is ready to be born! i cannot have a natural delivery so she will be born at 38 weeks by Csection, unless the bleeding is too bad then she will come even earlier. eek!
> 
> How are you blessedmomma and Hads1?
> 
> Lovely photo sunflower2310 i always wondered what everyone looks like lol! hope your ok xxx

Oh no, i hope you manage to stay blood free, etc. Bet you will be glad when she is here!!

Thanks, it is from a wedding we went to lol. Excuse the crutches :blush:
Makeup hid my pregnancy hormone face so i could post my face this time :haha:

I am okay thanks, waddling along and getting huge. Yesterday i tried putting the cutlery away in the fridge and today instead of asking the Drs for an appointment i asked if i could place an order :blush::haha: Dear me, what am i like haha.


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower2310 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> love the pics ladies! hope the sections go smooth too.
> 
> sunflower- can they give you the epidural for your section or will they just knock you out?
> 
> Over here it is very rare for them to knock someone out, it is usually epidural or spinal block  Hopefully i can go natural though, especially as my birthday is a few weeks afterwards, the last few i have been soo ill for, this one i would like to be able to move for lol.Click to expand...

its actually very rare here too, but i wasnt sure if you could have one or what. i know of women that had to be knocked out because of spinal issues they already had and wasnt sure what was going on with your body in the first place. just being nosey :blush:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

collette86 said:


> hey Ladies, Had consultant this morning and she has put us on strict instructions that i am not allowed to do anything heavy, we are NOT allowed to have sex either i have to go to the hospital at any sign of bleeding and may get admitted to hospital for the remainder of the pregnancy, if i bleed alot then they will give me constant blood transfusions and steroid injections until she is ready to be born! i cannot have a natural delivery so she will be born at 38 weeks by Csection, unless the bleeding is too bad then she will come even earlier. eek!
> 
> How are you blessedmomma and Hads1?
> 
> Lovely photo sunflower2310 i always wondered what everyone looks like lol! hope your ok xxx

Aww


----------



## sunflower2310

blessedmomma said:


> sunflower2310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> love the pics ladies! hope the sections go smooth too.
> 
> sunflower- can they give you the epidural for your section or will they just knock you out?
> 
> Over here it is very rare for them to knock someone out, it is usually epidural or spinal block  Hopefully i can go natural though, especially as my birthday is a few weeks afterwards, the last few i have been soo ill for, this one i would like to be able to move for lol.Click to expand...
> 
> its actually very rare here too, but i wasnt sure if you could have one or what. i know of women that had to be knocked out because of spinal issues they already had and wasnt sure what was going on with your body in the first place. just being nosey :blush:Click to expand...

Hehe that is okay Collette asked too, i did post it but it may have got missed.

Basically because i dont have a balancing system on my left side i cannot push. I would prefer to go natural and if they can do something like numb my lower half and let the baby do all the work i want to try that. Although they may just say they would rather slice and dice me (or as my Auntie says open the sunroof) :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

sun- i did read that just thought that was something with your spine. i hope it works out naturally for you! i guess this baby will set the precedent for what to expect with future labors for you.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Hey girls, 

sorry to crash the party but do you mind if i join - as due 26th March which seems pretty close to some of your dates. 

Hows every one saturday going? Me wrapped up with some apple pie and a good bit of x factor. 

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- hope you feel better soon!

mummy- welcome! and mmmm apple pie sounds lovely :xmas14:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Cheers =) 

It was...mmm :Lolly:

Trying to stop my self going back for more. xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Mummy Bean said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> sorry to crash the party but do you mind if i join - as due 26th March which seems pretty close to some of your dates.
> 
> Hows every one saturday going? Me wrapped up with some apple pie and a good bit of x factor.
> 
> xx

Hello and welcome! :flower:


----------



## sunflower2310

Hello and welcome 

Well today is not going well so far. We seem to have an invasion of a baby mouse from the river that runs alongside us :-S 

Talk about papping myself, it best be caught before night time, no way i am going to bed with it on the house, especially as it is in the bedroom!!!!!! ahhh *cries like a baby*


----------



## Mummy Bean

Oh no...hope u caught the mouse. 

WOuldnt want running round bedroom....eek.


----------



## sunflower2310

It is still there, in hiding. Have told my Husband his crap trap he made up is not going to work even with cheese and nuts in it and that he has to go to the hardware shop and buy a proper one (humane).

He is sat on the sofa still not dressed! Typical lol.

Never had anything like this before so is all new to me. I get paraniod ebough about spiders! lol


----------



## collette86

Mummy Bean said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> sorry to crash the party but do you mind if i join - as due 26th March which seems pretty close to some of your dates.
> 
> Hows every one saturday going? Me wrapped up with some apple pie and a good bit of x factor.
> 
> xx


Welcome mummybean :) how has your pregnancy been? do you know what your having?

WOW guys how wriggly is your little one?????? baby Kacey has been going crazy! ! :) i love it ha ha 

Sunflower2310- looks like it will prob be me and you one the CSection lol and i think my little one will be born more closer to the 10th March now instead of her EDD of 24th March.

Blessedmomma- how are you? did you get you result?? thinking of u!

Yoshi- hope your colds not to bad! 

Hads1...... bet your little yellow bundle is wriggling like mad!! 

How is everyones bumps coming along?? mine seems to be bigger every morning that i wake up! :) xxx


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> Mummy Bean said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> sorry to crash the party but do you mind if i join - as due 26th March which seems pretty close to some of your dates.
> 
> Hows every one saturday going? Me wrapped up with some apple pie and a good bit of x factor.
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Welcome mummybean :) how has your pregnancy been? do you know what your having?
> 
> WOW guys how wriggly is your little one?????? baby Kacey has been going crazy! ! :) i love it ha ha
> 
> Sunflower2310- looks like it will prob be me and you one the CSection lol and i think my little one will be born more closer to the 10th March now instead of her EDD of 24th March.
> 
> Blessedmomma- how are you? did you get you result?? thinking of u!
> 
> Yoshi- hope your colds not to bad!
> 
> Hads1...... bet your little yellow bundle is wriggling like mad!!
> 
> How is everyones bumps coming along?? mine seems to be bigger every morning that i wake up! :) xxxClick to expand...

Mine is very wriggly, he had hiccups earlier hehe. Looks like an alien invasion when you look at my bump moving! My bump is getting biiig hehe. 

Wow a lot earlier. Glad you can feel her playing, nice isnt it  xx


----------



## collette86

sunflower2310 said:


> collette86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy Bean said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> sorry to crash the party but do you mind if i join - as due 26th March which seems pretty close to some of your dates.
> 
> Hows every one saturday going? Me wrapped up with some apple pie and a good bit of x factor.
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Welcome mummybean :) how has your pregnancy been? do you know what your having?
> 
> WOW guys how wriggly is your little one?????? baby Kacey has been going crazy! ! :) i love it ha ha
> 
> Sunflower2310- looks like it will prob be me and you one the CSection lol and i think my little one will be born more closer to the 10th March now instead of her EDD of 24th March.
> 
> Blessedmomma- how are you? did you get you result?? thinking of u!
> 
> Yoshi- hope your colds not to bad!
> 
> Hads1...... bet your little yellow bundle is wriggling like mad!!
> 
> How is everyones bumps coming along?? mine seems to be bigger every morning that i wake up! :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Mine is very wriggly, he had hiccups earlier hehe. Looks like an alien invasion when you look at my bump moving! My bump is getting biiig hehe.
> 
> Wow a lot earlier. Glad you can feel her playing, nice isnt it  xxClick to expand...

Yeah she will be early as i cannot go into labour naturally :( so prob wont experience contractions :( shame but hey as long as she is healthy! 

cant wait to see a pic of ur bump sunflower :) xxxx


----------



## sunflower2310

Usually they do it a week before when it is planned, hence the suprised part lol xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hi, so today I have felt harder kicks.


----------



## sunflower2310

wohoo, how exciting for you  x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Yes it is. :flower: I'm still sick though.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Hey, 
This is my first and it a little boy - SO EXCITED!! My OH still not come back from cloud9 since finding out. 

Sunflower: Ah men always useful when you need them... i am married to a plumber and yet our shower hasnt worked in years, and our kitchen tap spurts water in every directon other then in the sink. Hope u catch the mouse soon. 

Collette: Over the past couple of weeks i can feel him wriggling all the time. Although think he got a special thing for kicking my bladder...i am sure there are other organs in there that he can kick...but no only the bladder.

Have you girls got your names picked out yet? as i am really struggling so many to choose from!!


----------



## sunflower2310

Boo not good! Is it really bad? x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

No just a stupid cold.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Hope u feel better. 

I am dreading getting a cold - as i get them all the time and normally have a whole load of drugs to keep me going - but now not allowed anything.


----------



## sunflower2310

Boooo to the cold :-( it should be banned, especially for pregnancy!

We are still trying to catch this ruddy mouse. So far it has eaten the food from the traps and managed not to set them off. Round 1 and 2 to mouse, hopefully round 3 to us!


----------



## blessedmomma

sun- yuck, hope you catch that mouse hun! they are very clever sometimes. :growlmad:

yoshi- hope you feel better, a cold does not sound fun right now.

mummy- we picked out the middle name a ways back after my dad, but recently came up with the first name. he is gonna be mason thomas. he is our 6th baby, we have 2 girls and 3 boys-4 boys with him.

alyana irene
felicia nicole
peyton michael
jaxon keely
nathon daniel
mason thomas


----------



## YoshiPikachu

We have never had mice because we have cats. So we never get them, in the house anyway.


----------



## sunflower2310

This is the first ever mouse we have ever had in our life. It is a sneaky one for sure. I am soo stressed right now it is unreal. I think it is a baby and i am trying to be humane as possible, but my hormones are wanting to take a sledgehammer to it then chuck it in the river x


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- i used to have a cat that would bring live mice home so he could box them around before he killed them. he would also kill birds and leave them on our porch.

forgot to say collette- i talked to dr friday and the lab they send things out to doesnt do the test that needed done so that lab sent it to a bigger lab. its a rare test, so will still be a couple days. im hoping by monday i have an answer, but it could be further in the week. im trying not to think of it much this weekend. its easier said than done though, i just want my lil guy to be healthy.


----------



## blessedmomma

sun- we had a mouse and we tried to use the humane catchers for months. finally i decided it had to go either way. i had little ones and they are a filthy creature. it really grossed me out that it was running around pooping and my little ones would drop snacks and pick them up and eat them before i could stop them. there is so many diseases that mice can spread. we just bought the snapping traps and within a few minutes, he was out of my house. i dont even play anymore. as harsh as it sounds, if we get another its gonna get snapped for sure!


----------



## sunflower2310

It was more i didnt want to see a mouse bent in half in a trap. I think the issue was my Husband home made trap want a trap at all as it could run back out. And the proper traps didn't go off as the nuts rolled forward so it made the trap useless. My Husband went out out got peanut butter *shudders* so that is smeared right on the back of the traps so that they will work properly now. 

We have poison but i want to try the peanut butter first as i dont want it going off dying behind a cupboard.

My Husband wants to tape the box up once the mouse is in it and throw it in the bin while it is alive (yucky lol)


----------



## blessedmomma

we used these boxes that are made to lure the mouse in to the back of it and the lid closes and they cant get back out. i watched the mouse keep the door open with his tail though and take the cheese! then we used these sticky paper traps and i woke up to mouse hair on the sticky paper. like he really just let it rip off him to get away! we couldnt really use the poison for two reasons. one was what you said, i didnt want him to go somewhere and die where i would have to look for his stinky body. the other was that i didnt want my kids to get a hold of the poison. 

i didnt want to see it bent in half either at first, which is why we tried so many things. i do have to admit though, by the time we did kill it with the snap trap i was so happy to be rid of it i didnt care. 

good thinking on the peanut butter, it works so much better :thumbup:


----------



## sunflower2310

we googled on the peanut butter hehe. This mouse is tiny compared to the trap so the tail should go in all the way for sure for it to get at the food. There best not be a next time but if there is i sure am going straight to the shop for a snap trap! I feel soo ill from today it is unreal. x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

blessedmomma said:


> yoshi- i used to have a cat that would bring live mice home so he could box them around before he killed them. he would also kill birds and leave them on our porch.
> 
> forgot to say collette- i talked to dr friday and the lab they send things out to doesnt do the test that needed done so that lab sent it to a bigger lab. its a rare test, so will still be a couple days. im hoping by monday i have an answer, but it could be further in the week. im trying not to think of it much this weekend. its easier said than done though, i just want my lil guy to be healthy.

Are cats are never outside.


----------



## blessedmomma

YoshiPikachu said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> yoshi- i used to have a cat that would bring live mice home so he could box them around before he killed them. he would also kill birds and leave them on our porch.
> 
> forgot to say collette- i talked to dr friday and the lab they send things out to doesnt do the test that needed done so that lab sent it to a bigger lab. its a rare test, so will still be a couple days. im hoping by monday i have an answer, but it could be further in the week. im trying not to think of it much this weekend. its easier said than done though, i just want my lil guy to be healthy.
> 
> Are cats are never outside.Click to expand...

lol after that cat we had 2 inside cats that acted scared of mice :haha: i had never seen a cat hunker down in fear of a mouse, but these two did. we have no animals now, i miss having cats they are so funny


----------



## sunflower2310

Soo still not caught. I managed to force myself to get some sleep in the bedroom. The door was closed, but the traps not gone off and food still untouched, so either it has moved room or was full from yesterday. 

I feel soo ill from all of this. I just want it caught but it has gone quiet and into hiding so i have no idea where it is :-(


----------



## sunflower2310

Okay so i was laying on the bed when i heard a scratching, so i thought at least i know it is still in the bedroom and not moved to another room :thumbup: I gently moved so i could try and see it and realised it was at the trap. The trap door flipped and i saw the door go down :happydance: Please pray it is in it. I cannot hear it in the room and we dont want to open the trap until a bit away from the house and it is not obvious if it is in the trap or not :growlmad:

I just want this to be over already and i don't want to be let down after thinking this is it, it is over :cry::wacko:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Wow who knew there was so many ways to catch/kill a mouse. 

Aw bless actually having a cat scared of mouse...not good. We seemed to have inherited a cat from a neighbour who leaves us dead mice and birds on our door step nearly every morning. Lovely thing to wake up to!

Fingers crosses you caught it.


----------



## sunflower2310

Icky, that is always a good reason not to get a cat, although i know several people that their cats always bring in live prey :-S 

My Husband is yet to go and release the trap, until then i am still on edge, i just want it all over and done with so i can sleep lots, and then clean everything it may have come into contact with! x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

blessedmomma said:


> YoshiPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> yoshi- i used to have a cat that would bring live mice home so he could box them around before he killed them. he would also kill birds and leave them on our porch.
> 
> forgot to say collette- i talked to dr friday and the lab they send things out to doesnt do the test that needed done so that lab sent it to a bigger lab. its a rare test, so will still be a couple days. im hoping by monday i have an answer, but it could be further in the week. im trying not to think of it much this weekend. its easier said than done though, i just want my lil guy to be healthy.
> 
> Are cats are never outside.Click to expand...
> 
> lol after that cat we had 2 inside cats that acted scared of mice :haha: i had never seen a cat hunker down in fear of a mouse, but these two did. we have no animals now, i miss having cats they are so funnyClick to expand...

Wow that's funny. We have birds and the cats are scared of the birds. It's the weirdest thing.


----------



## Hads1

Hello everyone,
How slack am I getting on here, sorrrrrry :wacko:
Takes me ages when I log back on to see what has been happening!!
Hope everyone is doing well?
26 weeks for me today :happydance: starting to get all new aches and pains now, feel like there isn't enough room near my sternum and it's only gonna get worse...great!!!
x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

That's great! :D
I'm good, the only thing is I have a cold.


----------



## Mummy Bean

eek any one else feeling like some sort of Whale? I still have so long to go but yet there really doesnt seem much room left.

Scared about how much bigger i am meant to get??


----------



## sunflower2310

Soo it was in the trap. Spent all day cleaning and re arranging stuff. Found a little pile of nuts and cheese behind the wardrobe it had stolen from the traps. Found where it slept last night. In a bottom drawer. shredded my expensive top up for nesting and peed in it! Eww. Got rid of the chest of drawers and the top and had to throw 7 bras away that were in that drawer too :-S We are 99.9% sure there was only one but have left the second trap down anyway. After a while the mouse made noise in the trap so we knew it was caught, my Husband finally got away from work lunchtime and released it. I am so exhausted i even had to cancel playing cello :-(

I hope i sleep tonight. I am so scared at any noise now it is unreal. I know it is sooo unlikely we have another one like .1% as the variety we had in are loner ones and we would have seen it by now, but my brain is just being so mean alongside the pregnancy hormones :-( Everything is making me jump and paranoid *cries bitterly*

I am the size of a tanker, i have the proper waddle going on. And we have more to go wooh lol. We are going to be sat on sofas not being able to get off lol x

Hads yay for 26 weeks!! How exciting!!!! xx


----------



## blessedmomma

glad you caught the mouse hun!

we got lab results back today and i must have already had that virus, i came back immune! im so happy i dont have to worry about it:happydance:


----------



## sunflower2310

yay that is fantastic *skips around in happiness for you*

So i just read between weeks 22-24 (or was it 20-24 lol) the baby doubles in size, no wonder my stomach is stretching tons right now! Lol


----------



## blessedmomma

wow i didnt know that! i am feeling a lot bigger all of a sudden. im getting breathless a lot quicker now too


----------



## Mummy Bean

Hads - OOh congrats on the results. 

Blimey...that would deff explain a lot...although still awating my belly button to pop...that just going to be crazy! 

Yoshi - how the cold? Hope you feeling better.


----------



## sunflower2310

My belly button was a deep crater and now it is sooo shallow, i am deffinately not looking forward to an outie :-S


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I still don't look pregnant and it is starting to annoy me. I think the cold is almost gone which is good.


----------



## blessedmomma

sun- i hope it doesnt pop too much. mine is very much an innie and never pops out during pregnancy. if anything it gets deeper :dohh:

yoshi- glad the cold is gone and hope you show soon. it took a long time for me to show with my first. but then one day i looked 5 months pregnant all of a sudden! (even though i was in my 6th month)


----------



## TheNewWife

I never look as pregnant as I am either. I think it's because I have a very long torso so there's more room on the inside. 

I always feel "just fat". Even now, third baby and 22 weeks, my bump still has that lovely "B" shape to it, like my regular fat tummy. :dohh:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

blessedmomma said:


> sun- i hope it doesnt pop too much. mine is very much an innie and never pops out during pregnancy. if anything it gets deeper :dohh:
> 
> yoshi- glad the cold is gone and hope you show soon. it took a long time for me to show with my first. but then one day i looked 5 months pregnant all of a sudden! (even though i was in my 6th month)

Hehe that's knid of funny! :haha:


----------



## collette86

hey Ladies.

Sorry been away a few days trying to sort out moving into my new home in 2 weeks :)

How is everyone?

Yoshi- glad your feeling better :) im looking forward to your bump growing! im only 5ft 1 inches so i think that is why i am growing so fast lol!

Mummybean- Congrats on the baby boy :blue: i thought i was having a boy lol... i was wrong ha ha im going to name my little princess Kacey Maria Jayne. if she was a boy we were calling her Cort Joseph James :) looking forward to seeing your bump :) (sorry i love the bump pics ha ha).

Sunflower- Wow you have had fun while ive been gone lol.....a little mouse lol how cute :) i am animal mad ha ha i prob would have wanted to keep it lol.

Hads- Your pregnancy seems to be flying by :) lol im so excited to find out the sex when your baby is born :) i dont know how you can wait!! i admire you lol im so impatient ha ha 

The new wife- Congrats on the little girl :pink: you gonna have a handful with 3 girls lol my mum had 3 girls and one boy ha ha do you think you will try again for a boy?? 

Blessedmomma- So HAPPY to hear your results are clear :happydance: i bet you were so relieved! 

Are any of you having cravings yet??? i cannot stop eating, thinking and dreaming about curries lol the hotter the better.......i could not eat hot food before i was pregnant lol strange hey.

Anyway i thought i would post my nearly 23 week bump for you guys, :) i feel huge lol..............please post yours so i can compare! 

Hads- i really would love to see your bump with you being ahead of us :)

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/013-Copy-Copy.jpg


----------



## sunflower2310

Yoshi-Glad you are feeling better :thumbup: Cannot wait for you to start showing either 

Blessedmomma - i hope it doesn't either, it is freaking me out being so shallow now, let alone coming out haha. I guess they go back in afterwards?

Collette - Awsome bump :-D I shall take one later to post :thumbup:
How exciting to move (well i think so anyway lol). And you could have come and taken the mouse away for me, happily! :haha:

Right now my craving is cornflakes *she says sitting here eating some while typing* :blush: before then it was original polos, and before that sherbert fountains, and before that party rings, so i guess at least this one is healthy :blush: I LOVE curries :happydance:


----------



## collette86

Hey Ladies, so i have spent the last 24hrs in hospital as i had another bleed :( it seems as though my permanent stay is becoming increasingly possible, they really hesitated to let me out today :( although the bleed had stopped! 

Im home now with my amazing husband who was a star! and all the way through my little princess was none the wiser to what was happening! lol bless her..

Sunflower.. im the same with cornflakes too :) xx


----------



## blessedmomma

collette- love the bump pic! i will try to get one up this weekend. im sure im considerably bigger than i was. i hope the baby is ok through all this. take it easy hun! DH and i prayed for you :hugs2:


----------



## sunflower2310

Sorry to hear that Collette i bet you will be glad when she is here and all the stress is gone xxxx


----------



## collette86

Hi Ladies,

So my husband decided that he was gonna have this done for our only to be sent home because unborn daughter today! 

We have had a very stressful few days as i have been admitted to hospital for bleeding, i stayed in hospital and then got discharged as bleeding had stopped! they discharged me but then it restarted again...........so back to the hospital we went! the registrar then sent me home with iron tablets and told me that they are not prepared to do anymore until i am 24 weeks as our Daughter is NOT viable until 24 weeks. 

This was very horrible and an emotional thing to hear so instead of waiting until she was full term he had it done today! she may NOT be VIABLE but she is and always will be our daughter! 

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/014.png


----------



## sunflower2310

Oh gosh, what a horrible attitute the Dr has!! I hope she makes it full term for you! 
P.s. loving the tattoo!!! xx


----------



## Mummy Bean

hope you feel better and bubba ok. 

Tattoo awesome, me and OH still planning on what to get tattoed for our little one - so many plans not enough skin.

Also lovely bump pic...have your belly button popped yet? Also it is guaranteed to as mine doesnt look like it will =?


----------



## collette86

Mummy Bean said:


> hope you feel better and bubba ok.
> 
> Tattoo awesome, me and OH still planning on what to get tattoed for our little one - so many plans not enough skin.
> 
> Also lovely bump pic...have your belly button popped yet? Also it is guaranteed to as mine doesnt look like it will =?

My belly button is still an innie and im hopin it stays that way ha ha thanks guys! 

I cant wait to have her name tattooed now both me and DH are completely covered in tattoo's seems the same with u mummybean :) we love them.

Seems that this morning the bleeding is easing, im now on tablets to help clot my blood! xx


----------



## Mummy Bean

Yea who would have thought that they addictive?

Glad it easing up, do u have to go back for check up?


----------



## collette86

Mummy Bean said:


> Yea who would have thought that they addictive?
> 
> Glad it easing up, do u have to go back for check up?

so bleeding has stopped for now :happydance:
fingers crossed! yeah im gonna keep getting check ups with the midwife and got another scan in jan.

Mummybean- u gotta upload a bump pic! :) 

xxx


----------



## Hads1

Hello everyone,

Collette-hope you are keeping strong, everything will be ok, just try and keep positive :hugs:
The doctor sounds like a bit of an idiot, I don't understand how they can be so blunt and uncaring, good that you have a great OH though :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok?

xx


----------



## sunflower2310

Yay for the bleeding to be stopped. 

P.s. i have 11 tattooes, and not small ones either hehe x


----------



## collette86

sunflower- i want to see them lol ill see if i can post mine on here ive got quite a few too! :) 

So bleeding is still stopping! :) thanks hads hope ur ok too! 

i feel huge today! xxx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hey, I have not been on in like 3 days. I have not felt like doing anything at all!


----------



## blessedmomma

collette- i hope baby is ok and that nurse shouldnt have been so rude!

im feeling a lot bigger and out of breath quicker. my tummy is rounder and harder. i'll try to get a pic up soon. im sure im bigger


----------



## sunflower2310

YoshiPikachu said:


> Hey, I have not been on in like 3 days. I have not felt like doing anything at all!

I don't blame you, i feel like that at the moment :blush:


----------



## sunflower2310

blessedmomma said:


> collette- i hope baby is ok and that nurse shouldnt have been so rude!
> 
> im feeling a lot bigger and out of breath quicker. my tummy is rounder and harder. i'll try to get a pic up soon. im sure im bigger

Definate picture needed  (she says not having uploaded one herself yet :haha:)

I feel HUGE. I have now gained all my weight back that i lost from Hypermesis :happydance: and i am still :munch: like there is no tomorrow lol. 

How is everyone? x


----------



## blessedmomma

i havent gained or lost anything yet but i also have extra weight from my last pregnancy still so thats probably why. my last baby was born in feb of this year, so there wasnt much time to lose the weight.

i used to home school my girls and they went to public schools for a year. yesterday i started home schooling them again so i have been very busy. will start home schooling my oldest son in august. i really enjoy it but its a lot of work


----------



## collette86

Hi All,

Im feeling better now thanks, happier that im closer to 24 weeks as im now 23+5 tomorrow :) its gone so fast hasnt it! im really starting to pop now and im losing my belly button lol how is everyone?

Yoshi- any sign of your bump appearing lol xx

23 weeks
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/013-Copy-Copy.jpg


Check out my belly button lol! 
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/002-6.jpg


----------



## sunflower2310

This is my bump taken at 23 + 1
 



Attached Files:







301120111132.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2









301120111131.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bumps ladies! im really gonna try to get one up today.


----------



## sunflower2310

ooh cannot wait  x


----------



## sunflower2310

P.S. excuse my undies in the pictures lol!!


----------



## Mummy Bean

This is my bump at 23+3

i kinda want my belly button to pop now as it looks like a giant crater under my clothes.

:happydance:Oh so happy today...looks like i finally get to complete on my house after 4 months of trying! So hopefully will be in, in around two weeks...so an xmas of boxes and pizza! :happydance:

Hope you having a lovely day.

x
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for your house mummy and lovely bump!!!!

here is my 24+4 pic taken today of #6. i feel so huge and am out of breath so easily. i feel like this is gonna be a big baby!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Lovely bump

hmm i am always out of breath...gettin worried what i will be like in labour, and how i am going to have the energy to get through it. 

every one at work looks at me funny when i say i still got nearly 16 weeks still to go...me just hoping it all water!


----------



## blessedmomma

somehow you will find the strength mummy!


----------



## sunflower2310

Bump pics are awsome, i do love oogling them hehe. Isn't it amazing how different all ours look! 

Yay re house Mummybean


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hi, I am starting to look bigger, but not by much. Anyway, I am very upset right now. I just heard this morning that my great grandpa had a stroke, and the people at the place that he lives at didn't think he would woke up, but he did.


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry to hear yoshi :cry: i hope he is ok besides the stroke

i have an appt monday and will start going every two weeks from there. feels like its going really fast! have my glucose test in two week also. not looking forward to drinking that crap :nope:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

blessedmomma said:


> sorry to hear yoshi :cry: i hope he is ok besides the stroke
> 
> i have an appt monday and will start going every two weeks from there. feels like its going really fast! have my glucose test in two week also. not looking forward to drinking that crap :nope:

I know what you mean, I have mine next week also. The good thing is that I went to visit my great grandpa he seemed like he was doing great.


----------



## blessedmomma

im glad he was doing ok hun. a stroke is such a scary thing. you just never know the outcome. i pray he recovers fully!:hugs:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Yeah and he's like 87 years old so who knows how much longer he will live.


----------



## collette86

Hey Ladies, WOW havnt we all grown :)

Yoshi- I hope your great grandpa is ok, sending you :hugs:

So today i am 'Viable' and after everything i have been through these last few weeks im so happy :) i feel amazing! if Kacey was born today they would save her and she has about a 60% survival rate.

Also today is the legal cut off in the UK to have an abortion!! no wonder people say its murder!! 

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Mummy Bean

Yoshi - hope he ok.

Collette- Congrats - i am viable on Monday- so relived to have reached this stage.

Blessed - Whats the glucose test for ?(sorry may have not seen on the posts) Does everyone need it? Hope it goes ok. 

I got my last constultant app on Monday - really hope that they finally agree to do the genetic testing i have requested - as so far have spoken to 4 different people all who just say 'have to speak to a specialist' or 'come back in 4 weeks and i will try and speak to some one' - so frustrating. 

Hope u all having a lovely weekend


----------



## collette86

Mummy Bean said:


> Yoshi - hope he ok.
> 
> Collette- Congrats - i am viable on Monday- so relived to have reached this stage.
> 
> Blessed - Whats the glucose test for ?(sorry may have not seen on the posts) Does everyone need it? Hope it goes ok.
> 
> I got my last constultant app on Monday - really hope that they finally agree to do the genetic testing i have requested - as so far have spoken to 4 different people all who just say 'have to speak to a specialist' or 'come back in 4 weeks and i will try and speak to some one' - so frustrating.
> 
> Hope u all having a lovely weekend

It is such a relief being 'viable' :) i bought her a little blanket today to celebrate. need to slow down on buying everything now cos im moving into my new house on friday :) so excited!

The glucose test is to test for gestational diabetes, they make u drink this nasty drink and then test ur blood sugar after, im not sure if they do it every where but im sure they do and its between 24 and 28 weeks


xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

That's great that your at 24 weeks! I will be at 24 weeks tomorrow! :mrgreen:


----------



## blessedmomma

mummy- exactly what collette said. here its just standard on every pregnancy, i have heard that in UK its only done if you have a family history of diabetes or are having sugar/protein in your urine. i hope you dont have to do it, its a pain. you have to drink the gunk within a certain time frame, like 3 minutes or something. its so sugary it makes me feel like im gonna throw it up. then you have to sit there for an hour feeling nauseous from it before they test your blood sugar levels. if you get sick you have to come back in for the test so i make sure to keep it down. 

if you fail you have to fast and do a three hour test. i havent ever failed so hoping i wont this time. im hungry all day these days, so cant imagine fasting


----------



## TheNewWife

We only have a 2 hour test now, instead of the 3 hour. I had GD with Heidi and have it again this time, which we knew by 16 weeks. Mine is only a problem with fasting numbers so it isn't so bad, you just have to be vigilant and follow the diet they prescribe you. 

:hugs:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Today is my V-day! :happydance:


----------



## alette

We're 24 weeks today!! :D So happy about it!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Wow we are all due within a few days of each other! (Didnt realise it was that close)

Yoshi - Congrats on V Day!

Is V day the same in UK and USA?

Erk that glucose thing sounds horrible - Hoping I dont have to do it, i have midwife tomorrow so will have to ask. Hope yours come back ok - and isnt to bad. 

Collette - good luck with moving house, we starting packing this weekend and we have SO much stuff. Can honestly say our local charity shop going to have a field day as i dont even know where we got half of it from!

Cant wait to start buying stuff - but said we wud wait until we in the new house.


----------



## blessedmomma

im not sure if v day is the same here. i know they do everything they can no matter when the baby is born here. there are stories i have read of babies being born a week or two before that and surviving. they usually have all kinds of problems though, poor babies. but even at 24 weeks its the same issues that can happen even if baby survives. i never even heard of a "viability" day until i was on this site.


----------



## collette86

Happy Vday yoshi :) and alette :)

Blessedmomma- One of my friends had in incompetent cervix diagnosed at her 20 week scan, they stitched her immediately! Then at 23 weeks and 5 days ahe stated getting lots of pain! she went to the hospital TWICE in one day and they sent her home sating she had an infection! 8 hours later her waters broke and she went into full labour and gave birth to her little girl Izobel, The midwifes just told her that she was too early to try and save her! my friend just held her baby girl until she stopped breathing! Makes me so angry. Over here they will give you an abortion up to 24 weeks! so the government WILL pay for a mum to KILL a baby at 24 weeks if she decided that she dont want it! but they will NOT pay to try and save a baby if a mother gives birth early! even if the baby doesnt survive at least they tried and im sure parents will know there is a possibility of the baby having health issues! the government think its wrong if the baby has possible health issues but its not wrong to murder a baby???????????????? our system over here sucks i tell u! 

Hope everyone is well, mummybean- when are u moving! we must be crazy moving so close to christmas and expecting a baby lol! xx


----------



## blessedmomma

wow collette! that story just makes me wanna cry! it is pretty sickening that they wont even try to do anything before 24 weeks. i know there are babies here born before that and im sure their parents are thankful to still have them no matter what ends up being wrong. im so sorry your friend had to go through that.:nope:


----------



## sunflower2310

Hello, sorry not been on for a few days. 
I will have to be check for gestational diabetes as it is in our family. Would rather not though, but i don't know what they do over here to test!

Good luck to those moving, i hope it goes well!! 

Tomorrow is my V-Day! xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sunflower- i hope your test goes easy for you

i have to start going every two weeks. just had my appt today and have to go back in two weeks for my next appt and gd test. oh well, will be happy to get it over with.


----------



## sunflower2310

sorry you will have to make going a regular thing, i hope it isn;t going to be too stressful for you x


----------



## blessedmomma

its not really stressful. i just like to stay in my pj's most days. and of course i dont want to do my hair and make-up if i dont have to. i hadnt gained any weight up to this point. at my appt today i found out i have gained 6 lbs in the last month lol. i knew i felt bigger!

does anyone have anything packed in the hospital bag yet? i already have almost everything i need even though there is still a couple months left :haha:


----------



## sunflower2310

I have no idea what i need to pack in my bag...:haha: I will do mine as soon as i am confirmed a c-section which is 99% likely (4th jan)!

V-Day :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Wohooooooooo i am glad I can finally say that!!

Well Monkey's due date is 16 weeks but c-sections here will be one week before so 15 weeks :wacko: scary, good scary but scary none the less. I have wanted this since i was 4 (aparently i even chose my wedding car when i was 4 haha) and for it to actually be happening i still cannot get my head around!

Yay for putting on weight :thumbup: I lost 20lb during Hypermesis and have now put 20lb back on so i am at my start of pregnancy weight which is a bit weird :haha: I am not sure if 20lb is a lot to have put on though :blush: but i don't care, so long as he is healthy, that is what happens when you are pregnant (which it seems most pregnant woman fail to realise happens! :dohh:)


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont think its much of a concern how much you put on as long as baby is healthy. i usually put in over 60 lbs and the dr's here never say anything. 

how are you feeling today sunflower?


----------



## sunflower2310

Very tight skinned and worn out but apart from that i am chipper. My winter Maternity clothes have been turning up today now they stock this season!! Only had summer maternity clothes until now so have been very cold lol. 

How are you? x


----------



## blessedmomma

im ok hun. got all the chores done so far and one baby down for a nap. next one is ready. will have two loads of laundry to fold here in a few and still have half a day of home schooling to do. i got good sleep last night but feel tired for some reason.


----------



## sunflower2310

wow busy beaver! I hope the rest went okay xx


----------



## Mummy Bean

Omg i havent even started thinking about hospital bag...although from everything i read it more like hospital suitcase! As how do u prepare when u have no idea what u will need??

I need to get some winter maternity clothes...insane how much the temp has dropped in the week or so...Sunflower - have you had snow yet?

Can i ask what u ladies will do if it snows dec/jan time...do u recko u will still brave the journey to work or take a day off?


----------



## collette86

hey all, 

sorry been off for a while packing for my move tomorrow :) so exciting!!! 

Mummy bean ive not had any snow yet in leicester but i think we will be soon! I handed my matB1 form to my employer today so need to start thinking about maternity leave soon! how scary lol! any of you guys know when u will take it? 

So far iv gone another 2 weeks with no bleeding :) had midwife yesterday and baby girl is still breech so little bugger is still adamant on using my cervix as a trampoline :( not the nicest feeling lol! 

Sunflower- hope you are well, I feel like ive put on loads lol but im kinda lucky its all front at the moment :) starting to see weird shapes form in my belly now lol and little baby hiccups more often :)

Blessedmomma- i bet your such a busy lady lol i dont know how i would manage 6 kids lol your amazing :) ha ha are you having anymore?

Was everyones babies planned?? 

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

mummy- we had snow yesterday and a light dusting today. not enough to stick around. im glad i am a stay at home mom, i am pretty clumsy without being pregnant. im sure i would fall plenty if i went out. i hope you dont get hurt if you do go out in the snow this season!

collette- we trust in the Lord to decide how many children we will have. so we dont know if we will have more or not. we dont do anything to prevent them and we dont officially ttc either. im not sure if i consider our LO as planned or not. i mean we are always in the frame of mind that we could get pregnant again and definitely see each of them as a special blessing, but we dont do all the things like keep track of cycles or anything to try to make it happen. i guess God planned them :winkwink: we are busy with our kiddos, but i wouldnt change anything :cloud9: yay for no bleeding for 2 weeks straight!!!!! i hope it stays away. ouch with the breech munchkin jumping around in there! im not sure which way mine is in there, but some of his kicks/punches/pokes hurt


----------



## collette86

I would love a huge family but after having fertility treatment with this little one not sure the large family will happen lol! i was one of 4 children and it was nice being bought up around lots of people, not sure the DH wants any more after the stress of this little princess lol he feels like he cant do anything to help! xx


----------



## blessedmomma

poor guy! i think my DH has learned just being there is help enough. you two have been through a lot. :hugs: i was 1 of 4 too. i always wanted 5 but never thought i would get there. my mom is 1 of 8 and dad is 1 of 11. so im really used to big families


----------



## sunflower2310

We haven't had any snow and we aren't due any before Christmas. We best not get any and if we do i hope it isn't enough to lay as i have too may different hospital appointments to go to that i don't want cancelled!
I have fallen over in the snow the last 2 years so i am banned from leaving the house if there is any white stuff anywhere. The annoying thing is more the footpaths as they are compacted snow for ages after the roads are cleared..try walking on them with crutches haha!
I am not fit for work anymore so i thankfully this year do not have to worry about work and weather. I have been off since beginning of Feb this year and i actually get to enjoy the run up to Christmas without staring out the window in an office hehe. 
Our baby was planned. I have wanted children since 4 years old. Aparently i was planning my wedding then too and even picked out my wedding car! My Husband finally agreed that we could try for children and gave me a 'start date' haha and so i came off the pill for 2 months prior to that and we became sex free to avoid any accidents plus it meant i could have a couple of normal cycles as i had been on the pill for 14 years :-S
Bam first cycle of trying it works and we were amazed as i had prepared myself that it could take more than a year, so you can imagine my shock when i had 12+ pregnancy symptoms a week before i was due lol. Our baby is certainly a gift from God, he gave us the perfect time to try because of various circumstances, my health etc so i truly believe we were meant to receive Monkey and not another sweet angel waiting for a set of parents. 
We would love 4 children, if we could pre order as it were we would love a non identical set of twin girls and 2 single boys. But we would be happy with whatever we were blessed with to look after and nurture as all babies are blessings 
I am just so glad it was my turn finally as all my friends kept getting pregnant and it was hard having to wait for my turn. x 
Collette Happy move day  i hope it goes well and DON'T overdo it!!! xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

collette86 said:


> Happy Vday yoshi :) and alette :)
> 
> Blessedmomma- One of my friends had in incompetent cervix diagnosed at her 20 week scan, they stitched her immediately! Then at 23 weeks and 5 days ahe stated getting lots of pain! she went to the hospital TWICE in one day and they sent her home sating she had an infection! 8 hours later her waters broke and she went into full labour and gave birth to her little girl Izobel, The midwifes just told her that she was too early to try and save her! my friend just held her baby girl until she stopped breathing! Makes me so angry. Over here they will give you an abortion up to 24 weeks! so the government WILL pay for a mum to KILL a baby at 24 weeks if she decided that she dont want it! but they will NOT pay to try and save a baby if a mother gives birth early! even if the baby doesnt survive at least they tried and im sure parents will know there is a possibility of the baby having health issues! the government think its wrong if the baby has possible health issues but its not wrong to murder a baby???????????????? our system over here sucks i tell u!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, mummybean- when are u moving! we must be crazy moving so close to christmas and expecting a baby lol! xx

OK that is so wrong! If that was me I would be freaking out big time, and so would my family!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Snow hasnt arrived yet, but the tail end of that storm in Scotland seems to have turned up...serious wind and rain! 

Well things only just getting sorted now with the house, so looks like we going to be moving on the22nd Dec - so no xmas this year =(

Collette - Good luck with the move - no heavy lifting. Bet you excited to start nursery once settled?

Baby wasnt planned exactly, had been a bit lazy with taking the pill and might have missed a couple over the summer...and well now i am nearly 25 weeks. But still really happy and cant wait to meet him. 

Not sure how many kids i want - prob 2/3 but who knows what life has planned. 

Oh my ^ that story so sad...have to say the limits for abortion never even crossed my mind until i fell pregnant now it not even something concievable. I hope your friend is ok. 

Any one completly impatient to meet LO...it getting to exciting (also i am fed up of being preg.)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

So I had my test today and almost everything is good. The only thing is my iron is low.


----------



## blessedmomma

yoshi- if they did that in US im sure people would be suing like crazy! i cant imagine them not doing everything they could if baby was born alive, no matter how early. so if your iron is low, are they concerned you might be anemic?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

They didn't say anything like that. They just said I need to try and get more.


----------



## blessedmomma

do you have to take iron pills or just get more in your diet?


----------



## Mummy Bean

Yoshi - glad ur test went ok. Lots more green veg and red meat then?. 

OMG it soo cold!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

They told me to talk a iron pill but I would have to chew it so that wouldn't work.


----------



## sunflower2310

Mummy Bean said:


> Snow hasnt arrived yet, but the tail end of that storm in Scotland seems to have turned up...serious wind and rain!
> 
> Well things only just getting sorted now with the house, so looks like we going to be moving on the22nd Dec - so no xmas this year =(
> 
> Any one completly impatient to meet LO...it getting to exciting (also i am fed up of being preg.)

Aww why can't you have Christmas, it will just go up last minute. Mind you i guess everyone isn't as anal as me about being unpacked completely on day of move in haha. 

I am very impatient especially as all my friends seem to be giving birth at the moment, but in reality we haven't long left at all! I keep staring at my pram and wanting to use it and want him here but at the same time i like him being snuggled in me knowing he is growing x


----------



## collette86

Hey ladies
So I have moved now but still have so much to do I feel exhausted lol 

Mummy- I am so fed up being pregnant I'm feeling so huge now lol and baby Kacey is so unbelievably active it's crazy lol

Sunflower- how are you? I have bought my pram now although my mum won't let me have it in my home she says it's bad luck! 

How's everyone else feeling? I'm feeling movement by my ribs now so weird lol xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hi, baby kept me awake a few days ago. See has been moving more and more!


----------



## sunflower2310

collette86 said:


> Hey ladies
> So I have moved now but still have so much to do I feel exhausted lol
> 
> Mummy- I am so fed up being pregnant I'm feeling so huge now lol and baby Kacey is so unbelievably active it's crazy lol
> 
> Sunflower- how are you? I have bought my pram now although my mum won't let me have it in my home she says it's bad luck!
> 
> How's everyone else feeling? I'm feeling movement by my ribs now so weird lol xx

Congrats on the move  I got my pram at 14 weeks as it was half price :haha: I set it uo when it came (took me 4 hours :blush:) and have been staring at it ever since lol.

I am okay thanks. Had my 25 week checkup yesterday. Heard his heartbeat but we couldn't record it this time as he didn't like it and kept kicking the microphone off. My bump then went really high on one side where he was trying to hide and when i got off the table he then kept kicking me hard to let me know his disgust in it all lol. I measure right on target and all my checks were great yay. My next app is a week late due to things being closed down for Christmas but they said as i am doing so well it will be okay.

I have had a foot poking in my ribs a few times, i wondered what it was at first but i twigged it was him quite quickly lol. I think he was investigating them. He is getting braver and has moments of moving uo but he still insists on being as low as he can go even though he doesn't fit, he prefers being snuggly even though he is very squished :haha: i hope he doesn't come out a funny shape!!

How are you? x


----------



## sunflower2310

Okay totally random. but is anyone else experiencing this?

My boobs feel hot then they feel 'burny' x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

sunflower2310 said:


> Okay totally random. but is anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> My boobs feel hot then they feel 'burny' x

I have not. That sounds odd. Mine just hurt sometimes.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

This week has been boring.


----------



## sunflower2310

Just me being weird then lol. Aww why has it been boring? x


----------



## Mummy Bean

Hey, how is everyone?

Any one else starting to get impatient to meet LO?? There was so much excitement/nerves up to 21 weeks with scans, and blood tests, and guessing gender and the past 5 weeks been a bit limbo like... only another week until 3rd tri...but still have 14 weeks to go to meet him.

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i realized today that i am full term (37 weeks) on feb 26th. thats only about 2 months away! i cant believe how close we are now :happydance:

my last baby was born at 37 weeks due to very low amniotic fluid. he will be 1 on feb 21st! i hope this one makes it to march. i would like a little bit of time between their birthdays.


----------



## sunflower2310

i definately want him here, he will be here in 13 weeks (c-section is usually done 1 week before EDD) so not long, but it feels it. I am soo uncomfy :-(


----------



## collette86

Hey ladies sorry not been online just got the net fitted in our new home! Slowly settling in which is nice! Also pregnancy seems to have settled down aswell :) so no more bleeding which I'm hoping continues! 

I'm getting so impatient to meet my little girl! I'm in third tri on sat really can't believe how fast it's gone I have my next scan on the 13th jan to see if my placenta has moved! Fingers crossed :) I hope your all well xx


----------



## blessedmomma

collette- welcome back hun! hope the placenta has moved :hugs:


----------



## sunflower2310

Glad the bleeding has stopped, and i do hope that it will have moved, about time things went your way!! xx 

P.S. Almost Christmas hehe x


----------



## collette86

Mmm seems I may have spoke to soon? Spotting again :( I'm praying it's stops so bad! Really. Don't wanna have a crappy few weeks and can't afford to be off work :( Better take it extra easy again lol! How is everyone? Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

collette86 said:


> Mmm seems I may have spoke to soon? Spotting again :( I'm praying it's stops so bad! Really. Don't wanna have a crappy few weeks and can't afford to be off work :( Better take it extra easy again lol! How is everyone? Xx

im sorry hun i hope it stops!

nurse called me today and im anemic. have to take iron pills. did not expect that, never had it before. i guess its a bigger concern than usual because this is my 6th baby. from 6th labor onward the chance of hemorrhaging during and after labor goes up a bunch.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Wow I have not been on here in a week! It has been crazy because Christmas is in a few days.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Two more days until Christmas! :mrgreen:


----------



## collette86

Happy Christmas ladies :) i hope you all have a lovely day.

All my love

Collette & bump :)

xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Merry Christmas!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay merry christmas!!!!!! :xmas9:


----------



## collette86

Hey Ladies,

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas :) so we are [email protected] Trimester...........how exciting! lol

I thought i would post a pic of my growth in second tri! 14 weeks to 27 weeks! how are all your lovely bumps coming along? POST PICS :) 

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/collette86/008-5.jpg


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I just took this picture yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







373914_293771350659430_100000797013560_712575_1381700254_n.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedmomma

here is the last one i did at 27 weeks, about a week ago. the first one was done in the morning and next one at night. i barely have a bump when i wake up and by evening im waddling around with a backache, hips hurting, out of breath and exhausted lol. i dont know why it works this way with me but its always like that in my pregnancies.


----------



## blessedmomma

do you have a side pic yoshi? its hard to see staight on. my bump doesnt show up that way either


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies... Thought Id pop back.... How are you all.... Lovin the bump piccys!!! :happydance: Wow hasnt the time flew by... :thumbup:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

blessedmomma said:


> do you have a side pic yoshi? its hard to see staight on. my bump doesnt show up that way either

No that's the only picture I took.


----------



## sunflower2310

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-27-weeks-due-march-24th-finally-3rd-tri.html

Just so we can all move over to the same thread again as Collette has started one in 3rd tri (scary!!).

I hope everyone has had a great Christmas!! I have started swelling up in my legs and hands the last couple of days so have been feeling very uncomfy.

Over the past 7 days i have put on like 5lb :-S

I shall load pics once i have taken one today  

I hope everyone is well as well as all the 'bumps'  xxxx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I ate too much today and ended up throwing it up.


----------



## collette86

blessedmomma= im the same i think i also grow a food baby throughout the day lol! 

Yoshi- u defo need to take a side photo :)

Laura- how are you and the twins? bet your bump has grown lol! nice to see you back!

sunflower- looking forward to seeing your bump :) you had grown so much at the last pic! i really cant believe we are at third tri :) xx


----------



## sunflower2310

1st piccy is 14 weeks and second is 27 weeks :haha: xx
 



Attached Files:







28092011970.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1









271220111278.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blessedmomma

gorgeous bumps ladies!!!! soooo cute


----------



## laura_2010

Hiii Ladies...
Yes all goood thanks... Got my next scan 5th jan then seeing twin spec... 10th to see what's gonna happen deliver ect... :thumbup: Only thing with me is my boobies are KILLING!! like there on fire somtimes!! and leaking soooo bad! anyone else? Im jst not getting over how time is flying for us :happydance: Loving the bump piccy's I must do one! :hugs:


----------



## collette86

Im with you on the boobies lol i wake up to them leaking at night lol! dead embarrassing lol im hoping it means ill have a decent supply of milk for my LO though as i do want to breast feed xx


----------



## Lilbudleofjoy

Spiffynoodles said:


> I'm due March 19th. Welcome to Second Tri ladies! :flower:

Im due the same day as you :)


----------



## sunflower2310

*holds hand up* i am in the boobie club lol


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- no leakiness here. i have had it happen early in pregnancy, but not this time yet. they are hurting lately though and i had to get some new bra's. the ones i used to the end of my last pregnancy are too small already :dohh:


----------



## sunflower2310

Mine haven't leaked, they hurt, and my nipples burn sometimes and look they like a roadmap of veins lol x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Mine hurt sometimes but they hasn't leaked.


----------

